# Das Sterben der Falter



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2010)

"Getriggert" durch das "Wiedererwecken" vom http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-falter-des-teams-70335-stellen-sich-vor.html habe ich mal etwas genauer hingesehen und feststellen müssen, dass einiges *GRAU* ist
Will heissen; einige die sich doch dort mit so viel Elan und Einsatzwillen eingetragen haben "nullen" nur noch
- find ich schade (auch wenn es nicht unüblich ist, dass es nach der ersten Begeisterung abflacht); würde ich gerne etwas dagegen tun - bloss was?
Möglicherweise könnte die Redaktion der Zeitschrift - für deren Name wir Ehre einlegen - mit ein paar Goodies "nachhelfen" - muss ja nicht gleich eine HD5970 sein 
Als ich dann bei Folding@Home Statistics noch gesehen habe, dass von den 50 Top-Rängen *19* "tot" sind habe ich beschlossen hier mal wieder einen Thread zu eröffnen und in meinem Elend erstmal einen (Kaffee) heben zu gehen

Antworten sind mehr als erwünscht


----------



## Zeph4r (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung das alle die fürs Falten ihre Hardware zur verfügung stellen.Und machen wir uns mal nichts vor ein großer Teil der Falter hier sind Jung und Wohnen noch bei den Eltern,die bei den Stromkosten denn auch mal eine Notbremse ziehen.Ich selbst Falte auch nicht mehr 24/7 weil es im Leben auch anderes gibt als zu Falten. Was mir Persöhnlich auch aufgefallen ist das einige Leute mit denen ich zu anfang einen guten Draht hatte sich auf einmal nicht mehr Melden,warum weiss der Geier.Aber nichts desto trotz werde ich,wann immer ich möchte Meine kiste anwerfen und Falten.
Gruss an alle Dieter


----------



## Schmicki (22. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, es liegt primär an den Stromkosten. Manche Falter legen einen unglaublichen Start hin und nach der nächsten Stromrechnung wird dann die Handbremse gezogen.

Ein weiterer Grund ist die Langzeitmotivation. Am Anfang ist alles noch neu und spannend. Man arbeitet sich in die Materie ein und bringt die Clienten zum laufen. Danach geht es meistens mit Übertakten der Hardware weiter. Die Motivation bleibt solange erhalten, bis die Grenze des Übertakten erreicht wurde. Wenn es nix mehr zu fummeln gibt, dann schleicht sich der Altag ein. Clienten an- und ausmachen und den Punktestand bewundern. Mehr gibt es nicht zu tun. Wenn dann auch noch das persönlich gesetzte Punkteziel erreicht worden ist, dann wird das Falten uninteressant.

Von PCGH kommt auch keine Unterstützung. Dabei gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, um das Interesse aufrecht zu erhalten, oder um neue Falter zu gewinnen. Mit Gewinnspielen unter den aktiven Faltern. Oder Preise für Neufalter, die innerhalb eines festgelegten Zeitraums X Punkte gemacht haben. Die Sachpreise müssen natürlich realistisch bleiben, z.B. Mouspads, PCGH-Team-shirts oder vielleicht mal ein Jahresabo der PCGH-Zeitschrift.

Mir fehlt einfach die Bestätigung/Anerkennung unserer Faltleistung seitens der PCGH-Redaktion.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich gehöre auch zu dieser Fraktion - Jung und die Eltern sind noch immer nicht ausgezogen...
ich falte seit Anfang des Jahres nur noch mit einem Laptop, was sich auch in der Leistung wieder spiegelt. Zuvor war ich nur mit einer 8800GT unterwegs und erzielte mehr als das 10fache meiner aktuellen PPD. Nur sah ich die Stromrechnung sehr dick werden und so entschied ich auf ein Laptop umzusteigen, spielen tat ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schon lange nicht mehr - also kein großes Opfer. 

Das damit auch die Faltleistung stark sank, muss ich hinnehmen bzw. sehe ich es SO

Das Argument, dass die PCGH-Redaktion wieder etwas mehr für die Falterei tun sollte, kann ich in Grenzen nachvollziehen. Ich für mein Teil aber zum Beispiel lese schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr das Magazin und ich glaube auch nicht, dass all die hier angemeldeten User wirklich die PCGH lesen. Aber einen kurzzeitigen Aufschwung der Faltleistung würde es bestimmt zur Folge haben.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Thilo mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab bis heute noch nicht verstanden wie ich das ganze zum laufen bringe 

Hab schon einiges installiert und wieder gelöscht... bin scheinbar zu blöd...


----------



## DerPate26 (22. Juni 2010)

Habe es mit dem Falten, vorerst auch erstmal aufgegeben. Die Client´s für meine HD 5870 bringen kaum erfolge (PPS) sobald neue verfügbar sind schmeiße ich die Kiste auch wieder an, aber so ist es nur Stromverschwendung. Wo wir gerade dabei sind welcher wer denn so Der neueste und richtige Client für ne 5870. Hatte vorher ne Nvidia drinne. Danke für ne Antwort


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Juni 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis heute noch nicht verstanden wie ich das ganze zum laufen bringe
> 
> Hab schon einiges installiert und wieder gelöscht... bin scheinbar zu blöd...



Ich hab mir das How - To mal dazu angesehen, und hab den Thread direkt danach wieder verlassen...weil mir das alles zu kompliziert war...schön das es anderen auch so geht.


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das How - To mal dazu angesehen, und hab den Thread direkt danach wieder verlassen...weil mir das alles zu kompliziert war...schön das es anderen auch so geht.



Das hab ich auch überhaupt nicht verstanden, wäre in Hebräisch-Kyrillisch verständlicher gewesen  (ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)...

Vielleicht kommt da ja mal was für sterbliche


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich verstehe nicht wie das Howto nicht zu verstehen ist.
Als ich angefangen habe, hab ich auch nichts gecheckt und war so Blöd für jeden Computer einen einzelnen Namen zu nehmen, aber wenn man wirklich interesse dran hat, "fitzt" man sich da eigentlich ganz schnell rein...


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch überhaupt nicht verstanden, wäre in Hebräisch-Kyrillisch verständlicher gewesen  (ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)...
> 
> Vielleicht kommt da ja mal was für sterbliche


Daher mein Angebot im Thread "Falten für Anfänger" (Der übrigens sogar angepinnt ist ) euch per Teamviewer unter die Arme zu greifen .


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

Naja ich war ja auch einige Zeit nicht am Falten, ja ich mache nicht die Masse an Punkten aber jeder Punkt zählt. Nun hoffe ich das ich es hin bekomme ein Ultra Slient PC hin zu bekommen der kann dann 24/7 laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2010)

Danke für die (schon) vielen Antworten
Innerhalb von knapp 5 Stunden auf Seite 2 

Noch ein paar Sätze zum bisherigen

*Primär* ging es mir dabei um *bestehende* Falter die einfach "verschwinden"
Aber natürlich ist jeder *neue* Mit-Falter für mich/uns eine Freude

Wer *ernsthaft* mitmachen möchte der soll doch einfach
- das HowTo lesen
und oder
-fragen
und oder
- das angepinnte "Falten für Anfänger" nutzen

Grundsätzlich ist mir/uns klar, dass für "Betriebsblinde" wie uns das HowTo simpel/einfach/logisch ist
Wo es Probleme gibt da helft uns diese aus dem Weg zu räumen/zu verbessern

Noch etwas letztes, gerade auch bezogen auf "ich falte nicht mehr so viel" - warum auch immer
Jeder soll geben was er kann, es ist freiwillig, die Spende zählt - nicht die *Höhe* der Spende



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich habe Thilo mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht.


 
Danke, doppelt genäht hält besser und veranlasst ihn ev. zu einer Antwort


----------



## Zeph4r (22. Juni 2010)

Noch etwas letztes, gerade auch bezogen auf "ich falte nicht mehr so viel" - warum auch immer
Jeder soll geben was er kann, es ist freiwillig, die Spende zählt - nicht die *Höhe* der Spende 

Ja da sind wir einer meinung.....
Und zum punkt nicht verstanden wie es Funktioniert.....sage ich auch nur 
es wird einem hier Überall geholfen "ist immer jemand da der sich mit diese Materie auskennt


----------



## Henninges (22. Juni 2010)

grossen dank für den thread bee !

das musste wirklich mal geschrieben werden...die quasi ignorante haltung der redaktion zum thema folding@home finde ich auch sehr bedauerlich...vor einigen jahren noch waren ganzseitige berichte zu dem thema im magazin zu lesen...heute findest du nichts mehr dergleichen...

also hier auch mein bescheidener aufruf an thilo & co : lasst uns bitten nicht links liegen...

ich habe fertig... (;


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

wie viele Aktive Falter haben wir denn zur Zeit? das ist sicherlich auch eine Sache die mit rein zählt das so wenig oder wenn dann ganz versteckt was zu finden ist. ich bin ja nur per zufall und beim durch stöbern auf F@H gestoßen. Ich bin aber der gleichen Meinung das PCGH ein wenig mehr Werbungund bericht zu dem Tehma machen sollte immer hin vertreten *wir* die Zeitschrift, in F@H und das nicht mal schlecht immer hin auf Platz 23.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2010)

Aktuell können wir das Tageseinkommen ja noch relativ hoch halten.
Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr weiter bzw. abwärts geht.

Ausserdem ist doch das Folding@home-Projekt auch irgendwann beendet, oder? Irgendwie gab es in der "Geschichte" schon viele Projekte die irgendwann beendet wurden, so laut Wikipedia...


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal 1-2 Wochen gefaltet, dann wurde es mir zu blöd, immer die Hitze durch den PC, dann der Stromverbrauch und was bringt es? Gibt es irgendwelche besonderen Entdeckungen in den letzten Jahren? Ich hab mal nichts gehört. 

Wozu also der Kram? Wenn ich solche Berechnungen hab, dann jag ich die in Minuten durch nen Großrechner in/bei München, das ist das, was ihr in Jahren schafft, das geht da in einem Bruchteil der Zeit, also lieber nen Donate Button nehmen, da kommt mehr dabei raus, so werden WUs mehrfach wegen der Redundanz berechnet, beim Großrechner brauchts das nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Da geht dann aber wieder der "@home"-Faktor verloren .
Und da sich die Uni Stanford anscheinend keine "Supercomputer" der Größenordnung leisten können lagern die ihre Berechnungen halt aus. Und das find eich auch gut so. Zumal "wir" eine höhere Leistung zur verfügung stellen als die Top 10 der Supercomputer zusammen (!).


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht, wenn man die gesamt rechen Leistung nimmt ist das schon wesentlich mehr als ein normaler Superrechner schaft. Ist ja nicht so das nur das PCGH-team faltet andere machen das auch.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Ein Rechenwerk, welches für sowas optimiert ist schafft ein vielfaches dessen, was eine normale GPU oder x86 CPU schafft, wenn man für den Folding Kram ein Rechenwerk in der CPU hätte, wäre das noch halbwegs schnell, aber so wird das nur recht umständlich gemacht und ich bezweifle, dass die Uni kein Geld hat, die sparen es sich bzw. testen das System des verteilten Rechnens.

Es ist nicht so, dass es gar nichts bringt, aber man muss es so sehen: Ergebnisse müssen irgendwann mal kommen, ne Firma die Arschkratzer verkauft, vor dem Ruin steht, dann wieder Geld reinstecken (Rechenleistung), dann geht die Firma wieder runter, dann wieder Geld (Rechenpower) reinstecken, irgendwo muss ein Gewinn sein. Da würden auch Meldungen ala Blog reichen, aber so wird das vielen einfach zu teuer auf die Dauer.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein Rechenwerk, welches für sowas optimiert ist schafft ein vielfaches dessen, was *eine* GPU oder x86 CPU schafft...


 
Das stimmt - wenn man(n) sich auf das "*gefettete* und unterstrichene" bezieht
Aber Fakt ist auch:



nfsgame schrieb:


> Zumal "wir" eine höhere Leistung zur Verfügung stellen als die Top 10 der Supercomputer zusammen (!).


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Ein Rechenwerk ist Teil *einer* CPU.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Wo wir so passend beim Sterben sind :
Meine Wakü-Pumpe is Putt. Röhrt und klappert vor sich hin, fördern tut sie keinen ml mehr . Ich schätze aber übermorgen bin ich wieder da. Einem lieben Mod mit Pumpenreserve sei dank  .


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Juni 2010)

Hmm fühle mich eigentlich ziemlich lebendig auch wenn da ein Totenschädel ist. ^^

Naja mir ist es schnuppe ob die Redaktion irgendwelche anreize bieten würde oder nicht
aber solange Stanford meint ATI mehr oder weniger außen vor zu lassen dreh ich
den Spieß um und lasse Stanford außen vor. Außerdem war/ist es mir zu warm draußen


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal wieder auf Montage. Da läuft der Laptop 24h.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich falte auch schön weiter.
Zwar nicht 24/7 durch denn wärend der arbeitszeit hatt mein pc zu 99% frei


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ein paar Leute wollten mal ein Statement, was die Redaktion so macht.

Fakt ist: Wir dürfen leider nicht mehr in der Firma falten. Geht also nicht darum, dass wir kein Interesse mehr haben. Aber arbeitsrechtliche Anweisungen dürfen wir leider nicht ignorieren - wir weisen ja in den News auch selbst darauf hin. 

Bei mir daheim läuft der PC so gut wie nie, da kann ich nix falten. Geht den anderen vermutlich ähnlich, wir leben ja quasi in der Firma. Und ich habe zwei kleine Kids zuhause, die wollen beschäftigt werden.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Die Faltseite [Grids Bastelecke]



Selbst die Kinder können mitmachen.


----------



## lordraphael (22. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Leute wollten mal ein Statement, was die Redaktion so macht.
> 
> ...



Sprich keine Unterstützung durch ppd.
 Aber wie wäre es mit den bereits erwähnten vorschlägen in form von preisen? Bzw sonstigen Aktionen? 

mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wozu also der Kram? Wenn ich solche Berechnungen hab, dann jag ich die in Minuten durch nen Großrechner in/bei München, das ist das, was ihr in Jahren schafft, das geht da in einem Bruchteil der Zeit, also lieber nen Donate Button nehmen, da kommt mehr dabei raus, so werden WUs mehrfach wegen der Redundanz berechnet, beim Großrechner brauchts das nicht.



hm, der schnellste Supercomputer der Welt (Jaguar) schaft 2,3 Pflops... Laut Wikipedia und dem Guinness-Buch der Rekorde hat F@H mehr als 4 Pflops...


----------



## Zeph4r (23. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Leute wollten mal ein Statement, was die Redaktion so macht.
> 
> ...


Ja das hatte ich mir schon Gedacht........Ich lass jetzt mal nichts vom Stapel
Die Gedanken sind Frei.........
Ist nicht gegen dich Persöhnlich aber wer das jetzt noch nicht geschnallt hat ist selber Schuld!!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein paar Leute wollten mal ein Statement, was die Redaktion so macht....
> 
> *==> es ist nicht zwingend nochmal alles zu rezitieren <==*


 
Erstmal finde ich es natürlich sch...ade
Trotzdem danke für die erklärenden Worte

Dass ich (und wohl nicht nur ich) mich dabei als im Regen stehend betrachte wird die "Firma" wohl auch nicht kratzen

Schauen wir uns mal die Fakten an:
Eine der grössten Zeitschriften im Bereich PC-Hardware mit Schwergewicht Games "hält sich" eine Community die unter ihrem Namen bei F@h genau *ihren Namen* weltweit verbreitet - und das sehr ehrenvoll
Sie verbietet aber gleichzeitig ihren Mitarbeitern während der Arbeit/am Arbeitsplatz zu falten
- Wer nun die Räume kennt (zB. aus den Videos) der weiss, dass da X Rechner stehen die häufig dauerlaufen ¦¦Mehrkosten irrelevant¦¦
- Wer nun das Falten kennt der weiss, dass das keine Tätigkeit ist die (viel) Aufmerksamkeit erfordert ¦¦Ablenkung irrelevant¦¦
*Ich fasse mich nun kürzer*
- "Rumliegende" Hardware
- zusätzliche Stress-/Test-Möglichkeit für die HW
- Interesse uns - den zahlenden Kunden - ein Optimum an Information/Hilfe zu bieten

Natürlich könnte man ja auch privat falten...
Ist aber ebenso natürlich freiwillig -wer nicht mag/kann/will der soll nicht
Auch natürlich ist, dass wer sich beruflich mit PC's auseinandersetzt nicht zwingend auch noch Zuhause...
Aber ebenso Fakt ist, dass
- es bei PCGH(x) nicht nur den Thilo gibt
- nicht jeder zuhause Frau/Kind/Hund hat die seine volle Aufmerksamkeit erfordern
- das Falten gar nicht viel Aufmerksamkeit.. - ok - ich wiederhole mich

*Zwischenstatement* (man möge den etwas bitteren Unterton entschuldigen)
Möglicherweise liege ich falsch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Redakteure der PC*G*-Hardware *Spiele* und *Hardware* mögen
Möglicherweise zockt gar keiner von euch
Möglicherweise werden die Privat-PC's die ihr immer in "Die Redaktion" so brav auflistet nur als Untersatz für Pflanzen genutzt

*Es geht (mir) nicht darum, dass die Redaktion neue Faltrekorde aufstellt aber ein sichtbares "Mitmachen" würde sicherlich positiv aufgenommen*

Positiv - das ist nun das Stichwort
Was kann also die Redaktion für uns tun

Ganz generell Anreize schaffen
- kleine Falt-Wettbewerbe mit entsprechenden (kleinen) Preisen
- einen optimalen Faltrechner zusammenstellen (P/L-mässig) und diesen auch publizieren (muss ja nicht *zwingend* im Print sein; wäre aber eine wirksame Werbung für das eigene Team)
- Einbezug von Falt-Benches in die Tests der Hardware
Einfach alles was den Leser auf *euer* Team und das Falten aufmerksam macht

Nachdem mir schon fast die Finger vom Tippen weh tun und euch vom Lesen bald die Augen bluten habe ich an dieser Stelle fertig


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe es auch so das man solche Wettbewerbe machen sollte, im vernünftigen Rahmen muß es natürlich bleiben. Zudem kann man mit den Falten ganz gut einen Streßtest machen der über längere Zeit geht nur der Speicher wird nicht zu 100% ausgelastet aber sonst ist der Rechner gt am Werkeln und das was ich mit Falten Stabil habe über Tage war fast nie Instabil in Spielen.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte theoretisch in der 2. Wohnung übers Wochenende nen PC laufen lassen, der hätte dann jedoch kein Internet, Strom muss ich da nicht bezahlen, das tut nämlich der Steuerzahler (Bund), aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das ohne Inet lohnt...

Dass BOINC so viel TFLOPs schafft hätte ich nicht gedacht, ist ja recht gut. Hast mich überzeugt, dass das ganze schon Rechenleistung bringt.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2010)

> der Steuerzahler (Bund)



...was ich eigetnlich auch nicht richtig fände. Ich hätte dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen, ohne sch***s...

Ich reg mich ja schon auf, wenn ich Ausländer sehe, die der meinung sind in Deutschland muss man nicht arbeiten weil das (man beachte die Rechtschreibung!) Staat alles zahlen tut....

So far...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> ...Ich reg mich ja schon auf, wenn ich Ausländer sehe, die der Meinung sind in Deutschland muss man nicht arbeiten weil das (man beachte die Rechtschreibung!) Staat alles zahlen tut....


 
Nun, solche gibt es immer; aber auch viele Andere
Und nicht nur in Deutschland
Und nicht nur Ausländer

Aber wir wollen nicht (zu sehr) vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen..


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Siehste, deswegen mach ich es nicht, zudem würde der PC die Bude sowas von aufheizen...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Siehste, deswegen mach ich es nicht, zudem würde der PC die Bude sowas von aufheizen...


 
Ich würde das auch nie tun
Bin sogar stolz darauf, dass ich die ganze Hardware und auch den Strom aus der eigenen Tasche zahle
Jeder einzelne Punkt ist selbstbezahlt  allerdings auch jedes °Celsius 

Nun aber back to topic - ok?


----------



## lordraphael (23. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand über eine Folding at home gruppe von pcgh bei facebook nachgedacht?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Facebook ist mir eine zu extreme Datenschleuder. Daher erstelle ich den Acc da nicht . 
Wenn jemand anderes möchte, dem lasse ich freien Lauf. Bei SVZ gibts die Gruppe ja auch schon .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

Also mich wird man in Facebook nie sehen
Viel zu unsicher wie die mit Daten umgehen


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2010)

Und wie stehts um Studi-/Meinvz bei euch?
Gibts dort ne Gruppe? Erstellt mal einer eine? Soll ich?


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dass BOINC so viel TFLOPs schafft hätte ich nicht gedacht, ist ja recht gut. Hast mich überzeugt, dass das ganze schon Rechenleistung bringt.



BOINC? Ich dachte wir reden von folding xD


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

BOINC steht aber bei Wikipedia drin.


----------



## HCN (23. Juni 2010)

> Danach geht es meistens mit Übertakten der Hardware weiter. Die Motivation bleibt solange erhalten, bis die Grenze des Übertakten erreicht wurde. Wenn es nix mehr zu fummeln gibt, dann schleicht sich der Altag ein. Clienten an- und ausmachen und den Punktestand bewundern.


 
Wobei man aber sagen muss: Leute die ihre Kiste übertakten und nicht 100 % sicher stellen können dass keine zusätzlichen Fehler durch das Übertakten in den Rechnungen erzeugt werden sind nicht gern gesehen. Ebenso wie Leute die auf überhitzen und / oder fehlerhaften Systemen falten. Aber sowas wird man bei so einem Projekt wohl nie ganz verhinden können und ist ein Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Quantität der Daten. Alleine mit Uni Mitteln kommt man nicht an diese Mengen, dafür ist die Herkunft eben breit gestreut.

Crappy Data ist einen Dreck wert, völlig egal ob man die Workunit dann eine Woche früher abgeschlossen hat oder nicht.

Ich mache selbst viele MD Simulationen und viele Entwickler raten schon davon ab sowas z. B. auf normalen Grafikkarten (CUDA) ohne vor und nachher Memtest zu machen, einfach weil die Qualität der verbauten Komponenten (z. B. Rambausteine) im Gegensatz zu den Profi Karten Quadro und Tesla stärker schwankt.

Wenn es beim Zocken ein paar Grafikfehler gibt mag das ja noch ok sein, aber wenn es bei einer Simulation einen Fehler gibt ist das mies. Auch weil sich Fehler exponentiell fortpflanzen (Butterfly Effekt), da ja immer kleine Steps bearbeitet werden und als Grundlage für den nächsten Step dienen. 

Das verkürzt natürlich die Zeitspanne bis der man eine Simulation noch ernst nehmen kann.
Wobei ich grad nicht weis ob Folding@Home ihre Proteine eigentlich in physiologischer Lösung oder im Vakuum simuliert, letzteres geht deutlich schneller aber die Ergebnisse sind dann auch weniger gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Zwei Sachen stören mich etwas an deinem Post :


Vergleichst du die RAM-Qualität der Consumer und der "Profi-"Karten. Man muss jedoch beachten das auf den Profiteilen RAM mit Fehlerkorrektur (und somit auch zwangsweise entschärften Timings) verbaut wird. Das hat eben den Sinn solche Berechnungen genauer zu machen.
Hat der Folding-Client für die GPU (und auch der SMP) ein sehr sensibles "Auge" für Instabilitäten beziehungsweise Rechenfehler. Sensibler sogar als Furmark will ich mal behaupten. Der GPU-Client bricht mit UNSTABLE_MACHINE oder EARLY_UNIT_END ab wenn beim Furmark nochnicht mal ein kurzes Zucken feststellbar ist.
Hinzu kommt auch noch das jedes Projekt von einem oder mehreren beliebigen Usern Kerrekturgerechnet wird. Dabei wird spätestens DANN eine ähnliche Datenqualität wie bei "professionellen" Berechnungen erreicht.

So, genug geschreiben. Netbooktastatur nervt .


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> grossen dank für den thread bee !
> 
> das musste wirklich mal geschrieben werden...die quasi ignorante haltung der redaktion zum thema folding@home finde ich auch sehr bedauerlich...vor einigen jahren noch waren ganzseitige berichte zu dem thema im magazin zu lesen...heute findest du nichts mehr dergleichen...
> 
> ...



Leute, ich finde ihr kritisiert die Redaktion eindeutig zu hart.
Klar falten wir in Ihrem Namen, aber das hat sich schließlich auch jeder freiwillig ausgesucht.
Preise zu verteilen oder Wettebwerbe unter den Teammitgliedern anzuzetteln ist ziemlich schwachsinnig, da ja das Ranking an sich eigentlich schon eine gewisse Wettbewerbssituation schafft. Und wenn weder das Unterstützen Stanfords (die übrigens echte Fortschritte machen, was die Erforschung von Alzheimer angeht), noch die Highscore von EOC Anreiz genug ist, dann ist man IMHO bei F@H fehl am Platz.
Natürlich würde ich mich über Preise/Aufmerksamkeiten der Redaktion freuen, aber während wir nach PCGH-T-Shirts oder Schlüsselanhängern lechzen, leiden Menschen an Huntington, Parkinson oder Krebs....

Und jetzt noch etwas zur Situation in der Redaktion:
PCGH ist immer noch ein Hardware-Magazin, dessen Redakteure sich zwar anscheinend (sehr) für F@H interessieren aber garantiert besseres zu tun haben als ihre Zeit in ein Nebenprojekt zu investieren, für das sich garantiert nur ein kleiner Teil der Leser interessiert und das Orientieren an der Zielgruppe ist nunmal das A und O 

Achja, was die Stromkosten angeht, die Bee angesprochen hat...
Auch wenn die PCs der Redaktion die meiste Zeit laufen sind die Mehrkosten dennoch nicht irrelevant, da beim Laufen eines Clients die PSU deutlich mehr Strom zieht.
In Zeiten von Wirtschaftkrisen spart man eben logischerweise lieber an unnötigen Dingen


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2010)

> Auch wenn die PCs der Redaktion die meiste Zeit laufen sind die Mehrkosten dennoch nicht irrelevant, da beim Laufen eines Clients die PSU deutlich mehr Strom zieht.



Also viel mehr als zwei Glühbirnen zieht mein Rechner nicht, wenn die Grafikkarte unter Vollast ist...
Idle: 170Watt Grafikkarte unter Last: 250Watt

...


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Juni 2010)

^^ das was die an mehr Kosten im Strom haben kommt wieder im Winter rein da weniger Heizung gebraucht wird.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

Richtig, im Winter mach die normalen Glühlampen auch Sinn, im Sommer leider nicht ganz so, deswegen würde ich wenn dann nur im Winter falten.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Juni 2010)

Mensch wenn du gegen das Falten bis dann ver***** dich heir!
Das ist der untertitel zu F@H, aber dein gequenngele geht mir tirisch auf die Nerven, wir wissen mitlerweile alles das du gegen das Falten bis und das du das mal gemacht hast. Und? willst jetzt eine Hand voll Mitleid!?





So und das PCHG uns ihr eigense Team!! nicht mehr in irgend einer weise unterstützt ist doch schade, der letzt Artikel kan so weit ich mich erinnere von NFS selbst.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? Kannst du nicht der Meinung von jemand anderst umgehen? Dann tust du mir leid.


----------



## vodun (24. Juni 2010)

So ich meld mich auch mal hier zu wort

Bei mir liegt es haupsächlich daran das ich das mit SLI mal wieder nicht gebacken bekomme und da ich momentan wenig zeit hab mich nicht erst durch How to's lesen möchte also wenn jemand mir helfen kann und möchte bitte per PN melden.Muss dazu aber noch sagen das ich wenn die Temps so sind wie heute also 25 C° und mehr werd ich nicht falten weil nachdem Zotac an einer meiner Graka rumgebastelt hat ist die nun ca. 20 C° wärmer als vorher und selbst bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl ist die kaum unter 90C° zu halten unter gamelast versteht sich unter Furmark hab ich bei 105 C° abgebrochen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

So, ich nun wieder 



HCN schrieb:


> Wobei ich grad nicht weis ob Folding@Home ihre Proteine eigentlich in physiologischer Lösung oder im Vakuum simuliert, letzteres geht deutlich schneller aber die Ergebnisse sind dann auch weniger gut zu gebrauchen.



In Wasser, in physiologischer (isotonischer) Lösung und im Vakuum (selten)



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Mensch wenn du gegen das Falten bis dann ver***** dich hier!
> 
> RUUUUHIG, mein Mitfalter, cool down
> 
> So und das PCGH ist ihr eigenes Team!! nicht mehr in irgend einer Weise unterstützt ist doch schade, der letzte Artikel kam so weit ich mich erinnere von NFS selbst.



Präzisierung
Das Team, dass unter ihrem Namen auftritt
Die Artikel auf der Main kommen meistens von NFS und werden von der Red. abgesegnet



rebel4life schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? Kannst du nicht der Meinung von jemand anderst umgehen? Dann tust du mir leid.



Dein oft sarkastisch/negativer Ton ist schon "gewöhnungsbedürftig"
Trotzdem; *jede* Meinung soll und darf (in vernünftigen Grenzen) ihren Platz haben



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Lasst den Flamewar beginnen !!!1111


Definitiv *NEIN*

Ich werde jedem der meint flamen zu müssen *persönlich* ein paar von meinen neu entwickelten Peptiden in den Ar*** ... -ihr wisst schon 

Sind wir nun wieder gut??


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Mensch wenn du gegen das Falten bis dann ver***** dich heir!
> Das ist der untertitel zu F@H, aber dein gequenngele geht mir tirisch auf die Nerven, wir wissen mitlerweile alles das du gegen das Falten bis und das du das mal gemacht hast. Und? willst jetzt eine Hand voll Mitleid!?


Es herrscht immernoch das Prinzip der Meinungsfreiheit in DE . An den teils etwas rauhen Unterton von rebel muss man sich gewöhnen, jeder hat seinen Stil und seine "Macken".





> So und das PCHG uns ihr eigense Team!! nicht mehr in irgend einer weise unterstützt ist doch schade, der letzt Artikel kan so weit ich mich erinnere von NFS selbst.


Die News kommen seit Anfang letzten Jahres von mir und werden durch Thilo oder Carsten abgesegnet .

@Bumblebee:


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Sorry aber es nervt schon, das er meckert dass wir falten und er selber nicht mehr das ist doch nicht unser Problem das er davon nichts hält, kann er sich denken was er will nur immer hier nur das negative Post ist doch auch nicht richtig!


 
Er ist halt ein Rebell



rebel4life schrieb:


> Du redest gerade alles schlecht. Du bist ein Miesepeter.


 
Und du bist ein Rebell und benimmst dich entsprechend...

Nun lasst es doch gut sein - bitte


----------



## OpamitKruecke (25. Juni 2010)

Hab es ja auch mal probiert mit dem Falten. Hab dann aufgehört und wieder angefangen und dann ging da nix mehr mit der Software... Dann hab ichs grad gelassen^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt und warum manche so leicht zu reitzen sind.

Das falten ist freiwillig und jeder kann selber entscheiden ob ers macht oder nicht das gilt auch für die Redaktion.

Ich falte weil ich das Ziel gut finde und ob das PCGH-Team selber in der Rangliste rauf oder runter geht ist mir egal, ebenso ob ich zu den bestfaltenden gehöre oder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

Wie der Chef schon sagte: Leider dürfen wir auf Anweisung von noch weiter oben als Thilo (muss also direkt unter Gott sein) hier keine der Firma gehörende Rechenzeit mehr verschenken - so gern wir das auch weiterhin täten. Natürlich ist die Ablenkung durch das Falten vernachlässigbar, auch die Geräuschkulisse steigt hier im Großraumbüro nicht nennenswert, aber Verbot ist nunmal Verbot.

Und was passieren kann, wenn man gegen direkte Anweisungen seines Arbeitgebers verstösst… naja.

Da ich einen langen Arbeitsweg habe, bin ich circa 4 Stunden am Tag zu Hause(außerhalb der 8h-Schlafperiode) - die Freundin ist schon genervt genug davon. Wenn ich dann auch noch direkt zum Rechner renne, die Lärmkiste starte und Folding anwerfe, ist die noch weniger erbaut.

Sorry, aber Real-Life geht mir in diesem Falle einfach vor.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ... Sorry, aber Real-Life geht mir in diesem Falle einfach vor.


 
Alles andere wäre auch nicht in Ordnung - ganz klar
btw. Danke für deine erklärenden Worte

Was du brauchst ist eine Wohnung näher beim Arbeitsplatz (nicht nur wegen dem Falten) und eine "faltkompatible" Frau


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juni 2010)

*Ich möchte hier mal anmerken, das jeglicher Spam und Provokation in nächster Zeit mit Karten geahndet wird.

Wir sind hier nicht in einem Kindergarten, aber das Verhalten von einigen wenigen schließt irgendwie darauf.* *

Des Weiteren habe ich einige Posts entfernt. * *

@Rebel: Wenn du hier nichts produktives zu sagen hast, dann halte dich auch aus dem Thema heraus. Die User kennen deine Meinung nun zu genüge und weitere Postings werden wir als "Spam" klar deklarieren.*


----------



## Zeph4r (26. Juni 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach solltet sich die PCGH mal etwas näher an dieses Thema heranrücken.......mit Aufklärung in der Print.
Als es anfangs mit Folding Home losging habt ihr uns ja auch für diese Sache begeistern können.Wir die User des PCGH-Team #70335 fühlen uns ein wenig vernachlässigt.
​PCGH_Carsten Natürlich geht das Reale Leben vor das steht ausser Frage.

MalkavianChild85  Ist es ein Wenig Ironie das du hier von Kindergarten Sprichst wenn ich mir deinen Namen betrachte (Child).......
Bei den Posts waren auch 2 von mir dabei......sollte ich mir gedanken machen?
So ihr lieben da ich nun in den Urlaub fahre (heute) wünsche ich euch allen noch Frohes Falten.....
mfg Zeph4r


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2010)

Frohen Urlaub Zeph4r - geniess es

@Post's entfernt; auch ich wurde ein Opfer davon
Nachdem da aber nichts Provokatives stand muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen
Es ist nur so, wenn du als MOD einen Post entfernst - und deine Arbeit gründlich machst - musst du natürlich auch die Post's entfernen die den anderen quoten
Nichts anderes "predige" ich meinen MOD's auch ständig

Also, weil Lob ja auch mal sein darf - gute Arbeit - MalkavianChild85


----------



## Zeph4r (26. Juni 2010)

Danke Bumblebee ich kanns echt gebrauchen ....(den Urlaub).....
Und wenn ich wieder Daheim bin kannste mir mal erklären wie ich meine GTX480 mit meiner GTX275 zum falten bring??? vielleicht funzt das ja denn 
Oki Ihr lieben nu aber isser wech ........


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

Zeph4r schrieb:


> MalkavianChild85  Ist es ein Wenig Ironie das du hier von Kindergarten Sprichst wenn ich mir deinen Namen betrachte (Child).......


Nein, der Nick hat mit Ironie bei der Sache nichts zu tun  Mein Nick bezieht sich auf ein Pen&Paper Spiel und einer Schlüsselfigur darin. 

Malkav ist der Gründer eines Vampir Clans. Mein Nick soll einfach zum Ausdruck bringen, das ich diesem Clan angehöre  Also ein Kind Malkavs bin.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Post's entfernt; auch ich wurde ein Opfer davon
> Nachdem da aber nichts Provokatives stand muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen
> Es ist nur so, wenn du als MOD einen Post entfernst - und deine Antwort gründlich machst - musst du natürlich auch die Post's entfernen die den anderen quoten
> Nichts anderes "predige" ich meinen MOD's auch ständig
> ...



Das Problem dabei ist meistens, dass dann die eigentlichen Posts aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden. Daher habe ich die wenigen gelöscht, die direkt mit der Provokation zu tun hatten.

Aber hauptsache ist ja, das es hier wieder friedlich verläuft


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch nicht in Ordnung - ganz klar
> btw. Danke für deine erklärenden Worte
> 
> Was du brauchst ist eine Wohnung näher beim Arbeitsplatz (nicht nur wegen dem Falten) und *eine "faltkompatible" Frau *



Also das Playmate des Monats 
(für diejenigen unter uns, die sich diese Zeitschriften noch nicht anschauen dürfen: das Playmate des Monats ist afaik meistens (oder sogar immer?) auf einer *gefalteten* Doppelseite  )


----------



## Henninges (27. Juni 2010)

center*fold* eben... (;


----------



## Scorp (28. Juni 2010)

Hehe...ich hab aufgehört, weil meine Karte nen Macken davon abbekommen hat, mit dem ich jetzt noch kämpfe. Nachts, als ich den Clienten falten lies, muss wohl die Lüftersteuerung sich nicht richtig geregelt haben und der Chip überhitzte. Ein Weitführen würde wohl den Tod meiner Karte bedeuten - und als Schüler hab ich schlicht und ergreifend keinen Pfennig übrig für eine neue Karte.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2010)

Mh woher nimmst du die Erkenntnis, dass deine Karte einen abbekommen hat??
Wenn die mal kur überhitzt und sich abschaltet sollte eigentlich nichts kapuut gehen...


----------



## Scorp (28. Juni 2010)

Weil es nach dieser Nacht die Fehler auftraten. Sonst habe ich die Temperatur im Blick, nachts eben nicht. Ich habe keine 100%ige Sicherheit, dass es wirklich indirekt durch F@H enstanden ist, aber es ist sehr warscheinlich. Die Karte war jetzt auch schon in Reperatur, seitdem läuft wieder alles weitgehend in Ordnung. Naja bis auf das gelegentliche Problem eines gefühlten nahezu-Bluescreen...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Ich kann eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen was da schief gelaufen sein könnte
Eigentlich müssten ja die Sicherheitsmechanismen der Karte das verhindern
Aber eben - (auch) bei Hardware soll man nie *nie* sagen

Was ist es denn für eine GraKa?? - hast (hattest) du sie stark übertaket??


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn das mit dem Treiber passierte indem eine Fehlerhafte Lüftersteuerungsreglung integriert war kannst du Glück haben. Kontaktiere Nvidia bezüglich des Problems und vielleicht bekommst du Ersatz. Die haben das schließlich "Verbrochen".


----------



## Scorp (28. Juni 2010)

Hab die Garantie-Ansprüche beretis erhoben und bekam sie ja auch repariert. 
Ich hab (wie in der Signatur zu sehen  ) eine 8800GTS 512mb (G92/D8P). Ich hab hier im Forum auch ein paar Mal meine Probleme geschildert. Übertaktet hab ich die Karte nie. 
Zunächst trat nur gelegentliches Bildflackern auf, später auch gefolgt von leichteren bis größeren Grafikfehlern. Ein Tap-Switch hat es als wieder ins Lot gebracht. Irgendwann war es soweit, dass nach dem Bildflackern und einem Ruckler (also alles ingame) der Bildschirm von einer Art bunten Ameisenrauschen überzogen war - sowohl ingame als auch auf dem Desktop. Eines Abends kam dann der Crash: Ich war im Spiel, Bildflackern - Ruckler - Bildfehler - Ameisenrauschen - Ruckler - Bluescreen. Beim Restart sah dann mein BIOS bzw, der Post-Screen aus, als hätte ich Magic-Mushrooms gegessen. Wilde, komische, bunte Zeichen überall. Auch in einem anderem PC traten die gleichen Fehler auf.
Danach eingeschickt, seitdem weniger Probleme, keine Bluescreens, aber immer noch ab und an Bildflackern und ein Freezen mit Sound-Loop (nahezu Bluescreen). Tabben hilft dann und es läuft wieder. Einzige Präventionsmaßnahme: Per RivaTuner die Lüftersteurerung auf konstanten 80% halten. Dann bleibt die Temperatur bei rund 60-65 °C, ohne steigt sie auf 80-88°C - was meiner Meinung nach entschieden zu hoch ist.
Die Garantie ist mittlerweile sowieso abgelaufen (hab den PC März '08 zusammengebaut).
Ich hoffe, das sie jetzt noch sie lange wie Möglich überlebt - daher auch kein folden mehr (schon seit dem die ersten fiesen Fehler auftraten). Verzeihts mir, doch mein Geldbeutel verträgt derzeit keine Zusatz-Strapatzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Schon ok - schone die Karte....

Um das Thema "sauber" zu halten geht es allenfalls hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-1030.html weiter


----------



## FloH 31 (4. Juli 2010)

Um mal wieder was zum Thema zu sagen:
Im Moment ist bei mir zumindest Sommerpause angesagt. Hauptsächlich die Temperaturen sind in vielerlei Hinsicht dafür verantwortlich. ( Hardwaretemps / Temps zum nicht-zu-hause sein)
Für den Herbst allerdings steht das Projekt Faltrechner an. Neben mir liegt schon ein msi 890GXM, das als Plattform für 1-2 Gpu Clients dienen soll. Mal sehen, wie es mit einem Sechskerner von Amd aussieht aber imo siehts erstmal so aus, als würden um August rum dann mein i7, gtx480 und gts250 falten.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (4. Juli 2010)

Mein Rechner war auch mal ne zeitlang am falten, wurde dann vom OC Limit gebremst. Von da an immer seltener eingeklinkt.


Dieses Statement sagt aber wirklich alles: Zitat von *PCGH_Thilo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu passend noch dieses vun Zeph4r: 

"Ja das hatte ich mir schon Gedacht........Ich lass jetzt mal nichts vom  Stapel Die Gedanken sind Frei......... " 

Recht haste. 

Wer hat früher mal ne Zeitschrift oder ne Seite und deren Projekte groß gemacht? Die Leser, User? 

"Mann lebst du in der Steinzeit?"  

"Sieht ganz so aus"


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Juli 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> [...] als würden um August rum dann mein i7, gtx480 und gts250 falten.



Klingt nach nem ganzen Haufen Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> ... dann mein i7, gtx480 und gts250 falten.


und


Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem ganzen Haufen Punkte


 
Zusammengezählt in der Gegend von 40 KPPD


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Zusammengezählt in der Gegend von 40 KPPD



Sch*** die Wand an!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juli 2010)

ich habe mal gestern recherchiert. bei vielen Teams ist ein Einbruch in den letzten Monaten erkennbar. es gibt aber auch viele Ausnahmen die im Vergleichszeitraum aber die Tendenz ist erkennbar. Es gibt immer weniger Falter aber dafür immer mehr Falter die es richtig knacken lassen.In der Summe für einige Teams dann ein Verlust.


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Juli 2010)

Da die meisten Falter auf der nördl. Hemisphäre wohnen, nehme ich auch an, dass die Hitze auch ein Faktor ist.
Das was der extreme Burning-Mode von Furmark mit meiner Graka anstellt ist der SMP2-Client für meine CPU. Da machen bestimmt viele PCs schlapp, die nur über eine durchschnittliche Kühlung verfügen.


----------



## brauni_wrn (21. Juli 2010)

Also meine Rechner machen bei 31°C Raumtemperatur noch keine Probleme.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Juli 2010)

Bei aktueller Raumtemperatur von 29,5°C erfreut sich der 5050e (45W ACP) an einer Temperatur von knapp 35°C, und das wohlgemerkt unter SMP-Vollast mit Box(ed)-Kühler. Denke aber, dass es durch Auslesefehler gute 37°C sein dürften. Trotzdem recht bodenständig.

Den Grakas hingegen macht die Hitze schon mehr zu schaffen. Die Lüftersteuerung regelt sich immer auf 25% Leistung zurück, sobald die 70°C geknackt sind. EUEs vorprogramiert . Aktuell liegt die Temperatur der 9800er bei rund 65°C bei 50°C Lüfterleistung, Obwohl die auf 100% fixiert ist .

Und um mich auf das Thema zurückzubeziehen: MEIN FALTER WIRD NICHT VERRECKEN!
Und falls ich es tun sollte soll NFS hier antanzen und ihn bei sich unter stellen .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

Na ja, das Ganze mit der Temp. ist natürlich irgendwo auch ein "Schwanzbeisser"

Stimmt, der Kühlaufwand ist bei *den* Hitzegraden (absichtlich rot geschrieben  ) natürlich grösser

Wie aber einige hier anmerken; was ich selber bei mir feststelle - es ist absolut machbar
Und zwar ohne extreme Massnahmen
Natürlich, wie schon gesagt wurde, ein Rechner mit Default-Kühlung streckt momentan bei Dauerlast die Beine
Aber wie viele von uns haben schon solche Rechner
Wer so ein (PCGHx-)Freak wie wir ist der tüftelt doch "ordentlich viel Zeit" an seiner Kiste rum um ein Optimum herauszuholen

Das "Hitzeproblem" liegt ganz woanders begraben
Wer seine(n) Rechner nun nicht, so wie ich, in andere Räume stellen kann sondern damit sein eigenes Zimmer "verschönert" der hat ein Temp-Problem mit *sich*

Dass der dann sagt "ich verzichte lieber auf das Falten als auf meinen Schlaf" ist logisch und richtig

Sollte allerdings - wenn es erneut kühler wird - die Faltleistung nicht wieder hochschnellen dann werde ich über euch kommen wie einst ********** (jeder kann hier seinen Lieblingshorror einfügen


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Juli 2010)

ich habe heute mal wieder die ganze nacht durchgefaltet (hatte ich bestimmt seit 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr gemacht...)

dafür ist mein Raid5 bald initialisiert  (hat ja auch nur 12 Stunden gedauert xD)


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und um mich auf das Thema zurückzubeziehen: MEIN FALTER WIRD NICHT VERRECKEN!
> Und falls ich es tun sollte soll NFS hier antanzen und ihn bei sich unter stellen .



Dann bringen meine Eltern MICH um .
Weißte was abhilfe gegen den Lüfterterror bringt und dem Teil zudem den Föhn austreibt ? Wakü !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann bringen meine Eltern MICH um .
> Weißte was abhilfe gegen den Lüfterterror bringt und dem Teil zudem den Föhn austreibt ? Wakü !



Naja... aber die Lüfter (+Baumarktventilator mit angeknackstem Lager@24/7) kann man doch ganz einfach ausblenden. Man gewöhnt sich daran. Außerdem ist das Ganze ein Guter Zeitpunkt gewesen um mir Selbsthypnose beizubringen . Da pennst du sofort weg , egal was da brummt oder pfeift .


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2010)

Das logischste ist wohl die Meisten sind im Ulraub, bzw einfach bei den Temps draußen. Die meisten lassen ihre Kisten dann halt nicht unbeobachtet laufen.

Zudem halt immer noch die recht hohen Grakapreise (für vernünftige GPu Client Karten) da lässt man die Kiste lieber aus bevor einem die Graka abraucht.

Zum Winter hin wirds wohl wieder nach oben gehen.


----------



## brauni_wrn (21. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zum Winter hin wirds wohl wieder nach oben gehen.



Wenn man die Zusatzheizung aufdreht.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das logischste ist wohl die Meisten sind im Urlaub, bzw einfach bei den Temps draußen.


 
Ja, klar - aber es ist schon etwas *gar *lange Urlaub/ heiss draussen
.... Schaun mer mal (wie ich geschrieben hatte)



Zoon schrieb:


> Zudem halt immer noch die recht hohen Grakapreise (für vernünftige GPu Client Karten) da lässt man die Kiste lieber aus bevor einem die Graka abraucht.


 
Ist das so??
Nun "recht hoch" ist natürlich - wie vieles Andere - eine Definitionsfrage
Sicher ist jedenfalls eines:
Mit so einer Gigabyte GeForce GTS 250 OC, 1024MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (GV-N250OC-1GI) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals ist man(n) schon kräftig bei den Leuten
Und mit der Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 460 Sonic, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (NE5X460SF1102) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals rockt man die Hütte

Ganz generell wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass jemand sich hier bei uns PC-*GAMES* HARDWARE herumtreibt und seinen Rechner mit einer Rage3D bestückt hat ...



Zoon schrieb:


> Zum Winter hin wirds wohl wieder nach oben gehen.


 
Das wird es - die Alternativen (siehe vorher) wären *zu* schlimm


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. Juli 2010)

Ich lasse im Moment aus Sicherheitsgründen erst mal die beiden Faltserver aus.
Die heizen ihren kleinen Kellerraum z.Zt. locker bis 38°c auf, was mir auf Dauer zu riskant ist.
Nur den Haupt-PC lasse ich vom Nachmittag bis zum Schlafen gehen laufen, um nicht ganz aus dem Rennen zu sein.
Die neue GTX460GLH macht sich wirklich gut mit ihren 10k ppd.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (21. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich 10 Jahre für SETI gearbeitet habe, bin ich seit Anfang des Jahres DABEI...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2010)

Willkommen !

@Leopardgecko: Das ist zu verstehen. Aber du machst bestimmt wenns kühler wird wieder mit, bist ja glaub ich seit Anfang an dabei, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein kräftiges WILLKOMMEN, Tranceangel2k

@Leopardgecko - kühlt ja bald ab und dann freuen wir uns wieder über mehr von deinen Punkten
Und ja, die neuen GTX460er sind gute Karten, auch für das Falten
Meine beiden "hochgeflashten" GTX470er werden dann am Wochenende unter Wasser gesetzt
Bisher war die *GPU3*-Faltleistung - ohne OC - bei gut 12 KPPD
Mal sehen was danach so geht ...


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Willkommen !
> 
> @Leopardgecko: Das ist zu verstehen. Aber du machst bestimmt wenns kühler wird wieder mit, bist ja glaub ich seit Anfang an dabei, oder?



Wenn die Temperaturen wieder erträglich sind, mache ich natürlich weiter. 
Ich bin jetzt seit Mitte 2008 Jahren dabei.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein kräftiges WILLKOMMEN, Tranceangel2k
> 
> @Leopardgecko - kühlt ja bald ab und dann freuen wir uns wieder über mehr von deinen Punkten
> Und ja, die neuen GTX460er sind gute Karten, auch für das Falten
> ...




Ja, meine vorherige GTX260 hat es ohne OC "gerade mal" auf max.6400ppd gebracht.
Wow, die "GTX470" scheint ja gut zu rennen. Wenn die ohne OC schon bei 12k liegen... 
Dann hoffe ich mal, das die Schläuche halten...WASSER MARSCH! 

Ich finde es schade, das die Zahl der Falter im Team zwar stetig ansteigt, aber der Anteil der Aktiven Falter sehr stark rückläufig ist.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, da lag der Anteil der Aktiven bei fast 12% (was bei über 3000 Mitgliedern auch nicht die Welt ist), mittlerweile liegt er nur noch bei 6,6%.
Und das hat bestimmt nicht nur mit dem Wetter zu tun...


@Tranceangel2k
Auch von mir ein Willkommen!


----------



## Henninges (21. Juli 2010)

OT : meine 470er macht gute 14267ppd oc'ed...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> OT : meine 470er macht gute 14267ppd oc'ed...


 
Dachte ich mir schon ....
Könntest du mir mal sagen mit welchen Einstellungen du die betreibst?
Wäre ein willkommener Anhaltspunkt für mich


----------



## Henninges (21. Juli 2010)

OT² : gerne... gpu 750 / shader 1500 / ram 1800 und das ganze bei 0.975v


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2010)

Jungs das hier ist nicht die FAH RuKa 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Jungs das hier ist nicht die FAH RuKa
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Nein, ist es nicht
Aber es ist die Ecke in der ich thematisiert habe, dass "etwas die Luft draussen ist"; warum das so ist/sein könnte; was man(n) allenfalls dagegen machen könnte; wie wieder mehr "Faltfreude" aufkommen könnte
Da verträgt es auch manchmal kleine Aus-/Ab-rutscher

Aber nun wieder zurück zu dem/meinem Thema


----------



## RESEYER (23. Juli 2010)

So, da die Temperaturen wieder ein wenig gefallen sind kann ich (bei offenem Fenster) erst mal wieder mitmachen. Oberhalb der 30°C kann ich nicht mehr falten, da mir die Zimmertemperatur im Arbeitszimmer innerhalb 3 Stunden die 40°C ankratzen...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> ... erst mal wieder mitmachen.


 
Super, das lese ich gerne 

Möglicherweise sind doch ein paar nicht tot - sondern nur im Koma


----------



## FloH 31 (23. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder meinen i7 angeschmissen. Dank der moderateren Temperaturen lässt es sich ja so langsam wieder ein wenig falten.^^


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Scheinbar wirklich nur Komatös, hoffen wir das beste .


----------



## Lexx (23. Juli 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich denke, es liegt primär an den Stromkosten. Manche Falter legen einen unglaublichen Start hin und nach der nächsten Stromrechnung wird dann die Handbremse gezogen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund ist die Langzeitmotivation. Am Anfang ist alles noch neu und spannend. Man arbeitet sich in die Materie ein und bringt die Clienten zum laufen. Danach geht es meistens mit Übertakten der Hardware weiter. Die Motivation bleibt solange erhalten, bis die Grenze des Übertakten erreicht wurde. Wenn es nix mehr zu fummeln gibt, dann schleicht sich der Altag ein. Clienten an- und ausmachen und den Punktestand bewundern. Mehr gibt es nicht zu tun. Wenn dann auch noch das persönlich gesetzte Punkteziel erreicht worden ist, dann wird das Falten uninteressant.
> 
> ...



ändert sich spätestens bei diganose: 
krebs, im fortgeschrittenen stadium.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Was wir natürlich niemanden wünschen .


----------



## tripod (24. Juli 2010)

melde mich auch mal "zurück"

bleibt abzuwarten, wie lange es etwas kühler ist, aber solange läuft die kiste wieder


----------



## Taitan (24. Juli 2010)

Benennt Euch doch um in z.B. "Folding@Home Team Vattenfall" und lasst euch von eben diesem sponsorn...DAS würde einige neue Falter werben und Vattenfall würd auch was gutes tun.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

Aber ganz ehrlich, mich wundert es kein bisschen, dass immer weniger Leute falten.

Immerhin kostet das ganz gewaltig Strom, und das in eigentlich nichts zu investieren, dazu sind immer weniger bereit. Auch muss man sich dem mit Elan widmen (wie das gehen soll ist mir zur Zeit ein Rätsel ), auch darauf haben viele keine Lust, weil sie auch noch anderes zu tun haben, genau genommen ein Real Life haben, einfach andere Sorgen.

Seht es wie ihr wollt, aber so ist es nun mal, einfach unwichtig.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, mich wundert es kein bisschen, dass immer weniger Leute falten.
> usw.


 
Wenn ich gerade die Zeit hätte würde ich ausführlich darauf antworten
Möglicherweise hole ich das später nach

Im Moment belasse ich es bei einem "ich sehe das komplett anders"


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Och mixxed_up, *unwichtig*!? Ich zähl das jetzt mal unter Meinungsfreiheit, denn ich bin da wiederum anderer Meinung . Wenn bei dir in der Familie jemand an Krebs, Alzheimer, einer anderen Krankheit wesswegen ich Bumblebee per PN terorrisiert habe - ich immernochnicht genau weiß obs hilft - ich aber trotzdem aus "vollem Rohr" falte oder ähnlich erkrankt wäre, dann würdest du auch Versuchen demjenigen zu helfen.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade die Zeit hätte würde ich ausführlich darauf antworten
> Möglicherweise hole ich das später nach
> 
> Im Moment belasse ich es bei einem "ich sehe das komplett anders"




Ganz ruhig, ich habe nichts gegen eure Meinung. 
Die entspricht allerdings nicht der Meinung der Masse.

*Ihr *mögt das wichtig finden, weil ihr euch davon erhofft länger zu leben, Krankheiten zu heilen etc. Jedoch wissen *andere*, dass viele Leute falten und halten ihren Beitrag daher für unwichtig und sehen auch nicht ein, warum sie soviel Strom zahlen sollen, und keine Ergebnisse für sich sehen.

Im übrigen ist Stanford nicht der einzige Laden der an so was arbeitet, es gibt hunderte und gar tausende die am selben forschen. Ich höre zum Beispiel von überall Lösungsansätze, nur nicht von Stanford. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass sie nichts haben was sie vorzeigen könnten)

Ihr werbt dafür, dass PCGHX an die Spitze der Faltteams kommt, das mit den Krankheiten wird kaum erwähnt, letztendlich strebt ihr danach die besten zu sein. Darum hoffe ich dass das Falten wenigstens irgendwann einmal ein richtiges Ergebnis bringt.

Ihr müsst das nicht so betrachten, wie ihr es seht, und es dann auf alle anderen übertragen. Sondern so, wie es andere sehen.

Ich habe viele gehört, die genau das zu mir sagten, was ich dort geschrieben habe, ist also nicht aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Was willst du überhaupt!? Wetterst überall und bei jeder Gelegenheit (auch bei ICQ) gegen Folding und kommst trotzdem zum Teamtreffen ...
Überleg dir mal wo deine Prioritäten liegen und ob du es tatsächlich nötig hast.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willst du überhaupt!? Wetterst überall und bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen Folding und kommst trotzdem zum Teamtreffen ...
> Überleg dir mal wo deine Prioritäten liegen und ob du es tatsächlich nötig hast.




Ich habe nicht gesagt dass das meine Meinung widerspiegelt. 
Aber du solltest vielleicht mal überlegen, wie die harte Realität im Bezug auf F@H aussieht, die nicht so aussieht wie du sie dir wünscht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn du es nicht zugeben willst: Du machst immer wieder Seitenstiche gegen F@H. Irgendwie scheinst du F@H nicht zu mögen.
Viele Leute spenden kleine Geldbeträge an Brot für die Welt, obwohl die über Millionen verfügen. Trotzdem bringt jeder Cent etwas. Willst du jetzt Brot für die Welt schlecht reden?
Die meisten Menschen sind sich darüber bewusst, dass auch kleine Beiträge etwas bringen.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

Meine Meinung ist, dass F@H ok ist, aber auf der anderen Seite sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben.
Dass man nicht mal zulässt wenn jemand was gegen F@H sagt, (sei es seine Meinung oder die anderer) ist nicht gerade schön. Man muss auch zulassen, wenn etwas negatives gesagt wird, thats life.

Ich wollte hier keinen beleidigen, sondern lediglich den Grund erläutern, warum immer weniger Leute falten, das ist er nunmal. Was ist so falsch daran?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2010)

Nur um das hier nochmal ganz klar zu sagen
Wir leisten einen, wenn auch kleinen, so doch wichtigen Teil um alles etwas besser zu machen

Nichts desto trotz hat mixxed_up bis zu einem gewissen Punkt (leider) recht
Für viele zählt nur noch das Eigene
Viele denken tatsächlich so wie er es beschrieben hat

Er hat es dabei etwas "provokativ" und auch missverständlich formuliert
Aber ich denke, dass er das klargestellt hat und ich habe kein Problem damit
Und ja, man muss auch zulassen können wenn jemand etwas gegen F@H sagt; wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist

Ich bin dafür, dass alle, Kritiker und Befürworter, einander mit Respekt und Achtung behandeln - auch das ist etwas was in unserer Welt leider mehr und mehr verloren geht

Für mich ist damit die Sache "gegessen"


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist, dass F@H ok ist, aber auf der anderen Seite sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben.
> Dass man nicht mal zulässt wenn jemand was gegen F@H sagt, (sei es seine Meinung oder die anderer) ist nicht gerade schön. Man muss auch zulassen, wenn etwas negatives gesagt wird, thats life.
> 
> Ich wollte hier keinen beleidigen, sondern lediglich den Grund erläutern, warum immer weniger Leute falten, das ist er nunmal. Was ist so falsch daran?


Überleg dir mal was du sagst. Stellst uns Falter dar als hätten wir kein RL, total verkehrte Prioritäten, haben absolut absurde Ansichten was das Folding betrifft und beschwerst dich dann, dass wir es nich zuließen, wenn jemand etwas dagegen sagt.
Haben wir jemals jemanden angegriffen, der gesagt hat, dass er nicht faltet weil ihm die Stromrechnung zu hoch ist?
Und diese Einstellung nach dem Motto "mein kleiner Beitrag zu dem Projekt macht doch kaum was aus" ist der Anfang vom Ende.
Wegen SOWAS sind auch immer die Wahlbeteiligungen wahnsinnig gering.
Klar ziehst du dich aus der Affäre, indem du sagst, dass dies ja nicht deine Meinung sei, allerdings nimmst du sie dennoch in Schutz, bist also in gewisser Weise doch dafür.

Und zu der Sache "die Highscore sei für uns wichtiger als das eigentliche Projekt und der Zweck, der dahinter steht"....:


"Ja", es gibt eine Highscore
"Ja", sie spornt zusätzlich an
"Ja", sie wird auch gerne benutzt um Werbung für unser Team zu machen (das liegt einfach verdammt nochmal in der Natur des Menschen, dass man unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen mehr leistet und ich bins langsam leid, dass wir uns ständig dafür rechtfertigen müssen...*seufz*)
und "Ja", es würde garantiert weniger gefaltet, wenn es keine Highscore gäbe, allein schon weil die Langzeitmotivation etwas fehlt, da man die direkten Auswirkungen nicht oder nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen mitbekommt. Aber ist das etwas wofür man sich schämen müsste? Dass man gezielt, bewusst und absichtlich Mittel verwendet um mehr Freude in eine gute Sache zu bringen? Ist das etwas Verwerfliches? Mh?
Ich jedenfalls würde auf gar keinen Fall nur der Highscore wegen falten. Und mir ist es auch völlig egal dabei ob mich der Krebs o.ä. erwischen könnte. Wenn ich _wüsste_, dass ich nie eine der erforschenden Krankheiten bekommen würde, würde ich trotzdem falten.

Und wenn jetzt noch irgendeiner ankommt und sagt: "es gibt wichtigeres im Leben"... Was bitte ist denn schon wichtiger als das Leben selbst und der Schutz dessen? Klar, man weiß nich ob und inwieweit F@H letztendlich etwas bringt. Aber wenn man in der Forschung und Wissenschaft nur auf Sachen gesetzt hätte, die man sicher weiß,...

Btw.: Ein Hobby wie F@H zu betreiben (und F@H ist schließlich nichts anderes als ein Hobby) und RL haben schließt sich nicht aus.
Ganz im Gegenteil: Wer hat schon ein RL ganz ohne Hobbies?
Und welche Hobbies kosten nichts? In unserem Fall kostet es eben Strom. So what?!

und zu Schluss


"Ja", ich hab deine Posts persönlich genommen.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal was du sagst.



Das tu ich, weshalb ich auch die Gründe fand, die zu einer Abnahme der Falter führte.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Stellst uns Falter dar als hätten wir kein RL, total verkehrte Prioritäten, haben absolut absurde Ansichten was das Folding betrifft und beschwerst dich dann, dass wir es nich zuließen, wenn jemand etwas dagegen sagt.



Nein, ich habe das wiedergegeben, das mir gesagt wurde von vielen, die ich befragt habe. Wenn man sich mit nichts anderem als F@H beschäftigt (damit meine ich keinen von denen die meine Posts aufgegriffen haben), dann würde ich das aber schon als fehlendes RL bezeichnen.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Haben wir jemals jemanden angegriffen, der gesagt hat, dass er nicht faltet weil ihm die Stromrechnung zu hoch ist?



Aber hier wird darüber "gemeckert", diese Tatsache gefällt niemanden. (Also dass wegen Strom nicht gefaltet wird.)



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Und diese Einstellung nach dem Motto "mein kleiner Beitrag zu dem Projekt macht doch kaum was aus" ist der Anfang vom Ende.



Ist auch nicht das was ich gesagt habe, sondern andere, ich hab es lediglich wiedergegeben.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wegen SOWAS sind auch immer die Wahlbeteiligungen wahnsinnig gering.
> Klar ziehst du dich aus der Affäre, indem du sagst, dass dies ja nicht deine Meinung sei, allerdings nimmst du sie dennoch in Schutz, bist also in gewisser Weise doch dafür.



Ich bin absolut FÜR eine Wahlbeteiligung.




Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Und zu der Sache "die Highscore sei für uns wichtiger als das eigentliche Projekt und der Zweck, der dahinter steht"....:
> 
> 
> "Ja", es gibt eine Highscore
> ...


Das nehme ich gerne als Erklärung, dir sei gedankt.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls würde auf gar keinen Fall nur der Highscore wegen falten. Und mir ist es auch völlig egal dabei ob mich der Krebs o.ä. erwischen könnte. Wenn ich _wüsste_, dass ich nie eine der erforschenden Krankheiten bekommen würde, würde ich trotzdem falten.



Ist es erlaubt das zu bezweifeln?



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt noch irgendeiner ankommt und sagt: "es gibt wichtigeres im Leben"... Was bitte ist denn schon wichtiger als das Leben selbst und der Schutz dessen? Klar, man weiß nich ob und inwieweit F@H letztendlich etwas bringt. Aber wenn man in der Forschung und Wissenschaft nur auf Sachen gesetzt hätte, die man sicher weiß,...



Wichtig ist zum Beispiel Umweltschutz, und mit F@H wird diesem nicht gerade gedient.  Ganz ehrlich, man kann sich auch nicht immer nur damit beschäftigen ...



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Btw.: Ein Hobby wie F@H zu betreiben (und F@H ist schließlich nichts anderes als ein Hobby) und RL haben schließt sich nicht aus.
> Ganz im Gegenteil: Wer hat schon ein RL ganz ohne Hobbies?
> Und welche Hobbies kosten nichts? In unserem Fall kostet es eben Strom. So what?!



Nun das ist Ansichtssache. Für mich z.B. ist F@H kein Hobby, eher eine Nebensache. Es könnte mich nie genug interessieren.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> und zu Schluss
> 
> 
> "Ja", ich hab deine Posts persönlich genommen.



Friede.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wichtig ist zum Beispiel Umweltschutz, und mit F@H wird diesem nicht gerade gedient.


Wer mit Ökostrom faltet, schadet der Umwelt gar nicht. Ansonsten gibt es schlimmere Einflüsse als F@H. Viel Fahrrad fahren oder etwas weniger Fleisch essen nützt der Umwelt viel mehr als aufs Falten zu verzichten.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer mit Ökostrom faltet, schadet der Umwelt gar nicht. Ansonsten gibt es schlimmere Einflüsse als F@H. Viel Fahrrad fahren oder etwas weniger Fleisch essen nützt der Umwelt viel mehr als aufs Falten zu verzichten.




Vielen dank. Ich tu beides. 
Und die klare Mehrheit faltet mit sehr Umwelt-schädlichem Strom.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

Ökostrom kostet kaum mehr als "normaler" Strom. Mit "normalem" Strom kochen oder Licht machen ist schlimmer als mit Ökostrom falten. Was die Mehrheit macht, ist uninteressant, solange man es selber besser macht.


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit nichts anderem als F@H beschäftigt[...], dann würde ich das aber schon als fehlendes RL bezeichnen.


Wer beschäftigt sich denn schon mit nichts anderem?!
Client einmal eingerichtet, und das Ding läuft. Dann informiert man sich ab und zu über News, wie neue Clients und Fortschritte bei Stanford und schaut ab und zu ins Board, falls jemand Fragen dazu hat.
Fertig.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt das zu bezweifeln?


Du kannst soviel dran zweifeln wie du willst, das wird an meiner Einstellung auch nichts ändern. Aber zweifle nicht zu lange, sonst hast du kein RL mehr =P





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wichtig ist zum Beispiel Umweltschutz, und mit F@H wird diesem nicht gerade gedient.  Ganz ehrlich, man kann sich auch nicht immer nur damit beschäftigen ...


Der Umwelt wurde geschadet weil die Menschheit generell nur an sich selbst denkt. ... Solange bis es Konsequenzen hat. Die Konsequenzen sind steigende Temperatur, Verminderung der Ozonschicht, Vergrößerung der Wüsten, steigender Meeresspiegel, Stürme, Hochwasser usw.
Gäbe es keine negativen Konsequenzen für den Menschen, wette ich, würde keiner Handeln wollen, außer die leidenschaftlichen Ökos (nicht negativ gemeint).
=> Der Umweltschutz ist eig kein Umweltschutz, sondern der Versuch die Welt, so wie wir sie kennen, und gut ausbeuten können, beizubehalten.
Also genau so egoistisch wie die sog. Zerstörung der Natur. WObei ich der Meinung bin, dass die Natur selbst, wenn die Abholzung der Regenwälder nicht wäre, mit dem Rest klarkommen könnte.





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nun das ist Ansichtssache. Für mich z.B. ist F@H kein Hobby, eher eine Nebensache. Es könnte mich nie genug interessieren.


Gut, das ist Definitionssache. Und mir ist das ziemlich egal wie du das definierst 





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Friede.


Gerne^^


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Juli 2010)

Umweltschutz und F@H? Naja, 95% fahren mit dem Auto zur Arbeit oder zum einkaufen. Dann trinken aus der Plastikflasche, Druckertinte ist auch nicht grade Rapsöl, zocken verbraucht auch nicht grade wenig Strom.

Ich glaube, das alles was wir machen, nicht grade Umweltschonend ist. Fängt beim Schuhe anziehen an, Da ist auch Eröl drin. 

Computer und Entertainment umweltbewust nutzen fängt an, wenn die Energieerzeuger zu 100% auf erneuerbahren Energien umstellen. 

Vor allem, wenn wir zu 100% auf Erdöl verzichten, wirds sauberer.


----------



## gedoens (3. August 2010)

Hey, 

war länger nicht im Forum und beim Falten aktiv, die Uni ruft mit Klausuren 

Meinen Strom zahle ich seit 4 Jahren selber.

Im Moment mach ich ne Faltpause. Da der ATI-Client nach wie vor nichts reißt und nach der Installation einer netten HD5750 noch ne Fehlermeldung kam (deren Lösung ich hier noch kurz nachschlagen konnte) bin ich aber wegen des Missverhältnisses Strom/Nutzen gerade nicht dazu bereit zu falten.

Die hohen Temperaturen tun ihr Übriges, da ich meinen PC am liebsten _nicht_ höre wenn ich nicht zocke,  passen Raumtemperaturen über 25° auch gar nicht zum Lüftungskonzept,  wenn Ruhe herrschen soll. Thermisch steckt er das weg, aber dann kann  ich die Lüfter hören, und das gefällt mir im Dauerbetrieb nicht. 

Mein PC ist fast durchgehend an, wenn ich in meiner Wohnung bin. Er ersetzt bei mir Radio, CD und Fernseher. 

Der Unterschied im Stromkonsum zwischen Idle und CPU-Graka-Last liegt  bei mit bei etwa 100Watt beim Falten. Das sind bei 5 Std/Tag an 200  Tagen im Jahr 100kwh, etwa 20Euro. Das kann ich locker wegstecken wenns  dem Zweck dient, zumal noch etwa 10Euro weniger Heizung anfallen im  Winter wenn die Abwärme die Heizung entlastet.

In meiner alten Wohnung, die sehr schlecht isoliert war, hab ich sogar absichtlich beigeheizt mit dem Falten, um die Raumtemperatur überhaupt auf 18° zu bekommen 

Wenn der neue Client raus ist, werde ich mit großem Vergnügen weiterfalten.

Ich denke saisonales Falten ist ein guter Kompromiss.

Die Teamtabelle spornt natürlich auch an. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu schwafelig 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

Nein, war nicht zu schwafelig


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. August 2010)

Übrigens: Auf Seite 52/53 im aktuellen Heft gibt's übrigens wieder ein bißchen F@H!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Übrigens: Auf Seite 52/53 im aktuellen Heft gibt's übrigens wieder ein bißchen F@H!


 
Na dann freue ich mich doch schon mal vor ..


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. August 2010)

Cool, dann muss ich nurnoch das Heft als eBook irgendwo im Netz finden 

/EDIT: ich schreib lieber mal dazu, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war^^


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du den "Falten für Anfänger"-Thread noch in deine Linkliste aufnimmst ?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

Letztes Lebenszeichen von Hamartia 27.02.2010 - also bald mal ein halbes Jahr her

Eine weitere "Leiche" oder auch bloss komatös ??


----------



## Muschkote (10. August 2010)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich dachte er hatte was "Großes" geplant.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Letztes Lebenszeichen von Hamartia 27.02.2010 - also bald mal ein halbes Jahr her
> 
> Eine weitere "Leiche" oder auch bloss komatös ??


 Komatös, habe zu ihm noch regelmäßig Kontakt .


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. August 2010)

Und wann kommt er zu uns zurück?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Komatös, habe zu ihm noch regelmäßig Kontakt .


 
Aber er hat nicht (mehr) regelmässig Kontakt zu uns
Wäre schön, wenn er mal vorbeischauen und uns Hoffnungen auf zukünftige Falt"exzesse" machen würde


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Ich mache ihn mal drauf aufmerksam, er hatte in letzter Zeit ein paar "persönliche Probleme" .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich mache ihn mal drauf aufmerksam, er hatte in letzter Zeit ein paar "persönliche Probleme" .


 
Das tut mir leid - wünsch ihm Glück


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich mache ihn mal drauf aufmerksam, er hatte in letzter Zeit ein paar "persönliche Probleme" .



Wer hat die nicht... aber wenn man in die Stats schaut und sieht, wie man die Forschung unterstützt, gehts einem gleich viel besser ;D


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auch vom "Koma" zum "Wachkoma" gewechselt. 
Mein Grund fürs Koma:
Mir ist es wichtig, dass meine Hardware effizient faltet, 
da auch ich die Stromkosten selbst zahlen muss.
Als mein Verhältnis ppd/Watt nicht mehr akzeptabel war, 
hab ich die Falterei massiv zurückgefahren, bis ins "Koma".
Vor einigen Tagen hab ich festgestellt, dass ich von 
Platz 1 schon auf Platz 20 abgestürzt bin, da hab ich beschlossen, 
mal wieder sporadisch 1 GPU falten zu lassen.

Gibt´s eine Liste für ppd/Watt von aktuellen CPUs und GPUs? 
(Z.B. würde mich der Core i7-930 interessieren, vielleicht steig ich ja doch wieder intensiver ein)

Thx und Greetz
Sepp


----------



## Schmicki (20. August 2010)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Gibt´s eine Liste für ppd/Watt von aktuellen CPUs und GPUs?



Unsere Gebete wurden erhört. Wir bekommen göttlichen Beistand. 

Hier mal mein System:
i7 920@3,2 GHz / 13000 PPD / Systemverbrauch: 260 W
zusammen mit einer GTX260 / 20000 PPD / Systemverbrauch: 310 W
*
Willkommen zurück!*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> *Willkommen zurück!*


 
Dem kann ich mich maximal anschliessen


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2010)

Willkommen zurück !

Der i7-930 wird ungefähr 9000PPD bringen auf Standarttakt , mit moderater Übertaktung natürlich mehr .


----------



## LuXTuX (23. August 2010)

Moin,

wie kommt ihr auf so hohe PPD's 
ich falte hier mit eine Zotac geforce 260 gtx und habe so um die 5300 PPD 
wenn ich die cpu mitfalten lasse geht die gpu ppd in den keller


----------



## T0M@0 (23. August 2010)

hm, hast du eine singlecore cpu?

Eigentlich sollte die ppd nicht in den keller gehen... ich habe auch einen GTX260, diese macht OC 6000-7000 ppd und die CPU faltet auch.

mit was lässt du CPU falten? SMP2?


----------



## LuXTuX (23. August 2010)

mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ wollte ich falten. hab vor wut wieder alles runtergeschnissen 

hatte da so die guide mit vmware abgearbeitet


----------



## Schmicki (23. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ...hatte da so die guide mit vmware abgearbeitet



VMware brauchst du nicht. Der SMP2 Klient unter Windows bringt die gleiche Leistung, wie unter Linux.
Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html

Ich weiss nur nicht, wie stark deine CPU ist. Wenn du die Deathline nicht schaffst, dann lass zwei Single-Core Klienten laufen.


----------



## LuXTuX (23. August 2010)

genau das funktionier bei mir nicht. er zieht immer die FahCore_a3.exe dann aber kann er die nicht öffne und es geht von vorne los



edit: oh man, nur ne kleinigkeit vergessen, nun gehts ...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> edit: oh man, nur ne kleinigkeit vergessen, nun gehts ...


 
Freut mich, dass es geht
Und ,btw, es sind immer die Kleinigkeiten die uns die meiste Zeit kosten


----------



## LuXTuX (24. August 2010)

boa, ist smp falten laaaahm 
SMP macht 380 PPD
meine gtx 260 ca.5300


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> boa, ist smp falten laaaahm
> SMP macht 380 PPD


 
Mit deinem Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ist es auch etwas "ambitiös" SMP zu falten 
Schaffst du denn die deadline(s)?



LuXTuX schrieb:


> meine gtx 260 ca.5300


 
Ja, ist eine "faltfreudige" Karte


----------



## LuXTuX (24. August 2010)

was für ne deadline? woran seh ich das? wo steht das?


----------



## Schmicki (24. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> was für ne deadline? woran seh ich das? wo steht das?



Am einfachsten geht es mit einem Monitoring-Programm, z.B: HFM.net
Download: hfm-net - Project Hosting on Google Code
HowTo von nfsgame: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html

Damit kannst du alle Daten des Klienten auslesen. Unter anderem auch die Deadline, also den Zeitpunkt bis zu dem du die WU fertig haben solltest.

Die Deadline kannst du dir aber auch ohne Zusatzprogramm angucken. Im "Faltordner" gibt es eine Textdatei die heißt... ähm... "myfolding" oder so (ich weiss es nicht auswendig, schreibe vom Schlepptop). Darin stehen Downloaddatum, Deadline und Arbeitsfortschritt der WU drin.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2010)

Die txt heißt "unitinfo.txt" .


----------



## LuXTuX (24. August 2010)

asooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, jo, hab noch bis zum 26.08. 8 uhr zeit und hab jetzt 97%


----------



## Knutowskie (6. September 2010)

Hey!

Das Thema geistert ja schon nen bissl rum hier, aber  ich hab heute erstma wieder Zeit gefunden, zu lesen...

Also ich muss sagen, ich falte immer noch 24/7. Klar, der Reiz ist nicht mehr so gross wie am Anfang. Und wenn ich meinen Strom nicht über ne Pauschalmiete bekommen würde, wäre der Kasten auch eher aus. Aber hey, alle Studentenwohnheimsbewohner zahlen meine 300W mit. Jetzt bitte keine Reden, denn in allen Wohnheimen in Leipzig, die ich kenne, brennt auch 24/7 das Licht und keinen juckts. Unsere Energieverbrauchskala ist sogar im grünen Bereich. 

Worauf ich hinaus will, ist folgendes:
Ich falte nur soviel, weil die (Strom-)Kosten durch einen Community getragen wird, die selbst nicht falten kann. Einen Nutzen hat die Commuinity auch davon: Die Forschung gegen echt beschissene Krankheiten, die echt wirklich keiner haben will, wird vorangetrieben.

Und jetzt kommts: DAS System ist übertragbar! Jeder mit Interesse am Folding@Home, der nicht falten kann, weil er nicht darf, weil er keine Zeit hat, weil er keine Hardware hat oder weil er irgendwas hat, kann aber trotzdem was für die Forschung tun! 

Ich gehe mal von mir aus: Wenn mir jemand etwas Geld geben würde, könnte hier schwuppdiwupp ein 2. Falter stehen. Wartung braucht der nicht viel. Strom is mir Rille. Wärme is sicher nen  Faktor. Bei 50Grad Raumtemperatur schalt ich dann aber doch mal n paar Tage ab... Aber der Sommer is ja nun schon wieder vorbei und mein Quad hat wieder alle Hände voll zu tun. Und das bissl an Zeitaufwand wäre auch kein Ding. 

Oder mein Kumpel: Der hat ne Weile mitgefaltet. Jetzt ist der aber auch weitestgehend ausgestiegen, weil der Strom bei ihm nicht mal eben aus der Nase läuft und mit Hartz4 nich viel Geld rumliegt. Wenn der 10euro pro Monat mehr hätte, könnte der auch mehr machen.

Es gibt sicherlich viele solcher Fälle. Das Problem besteht nur darin, dass man eine Strategie braucht, um solche Sponsoren zu werben. Damit die Leute, die falten könnten, Unterstützung bekommen von denen die es eigentlich wollten. Man müsste Leute erreichen, denen es (wie mir) rein um den Fortschritt der Menschheit geht. Die gerne was dafür machen wollen, aber nicht können (einen gruss an die Redaktion an der Stelle). Die Leute könnten in Form von Sach- oder Geldspenden helfen.
Die Suche kann jeder Falter, der in Not steckt, selbst betreiben, indem man Freunde und Bekannte überzeugt. Natürlich wäre es hier cool, wenn man die 2 Medien, mit denen wir hier zu tun haben, auch genutzt werden könnten. (Zeitungsartikel, Foren"werbung") Ein Werbespot im Fernsehen wäre der Endhammer, aber das ist wohl zu viel Träumerei. Sinnvoll wäre auch, wenn man als Falter oder als Co-Falter direkt mit Informationen aus Stanford und deren Fortschritten versorgt werden könnte. So bliebe der Reiz erhalten. 

Ich habe auch was von Wettbewerben gelesen, die seitens der Redaktion, unter deren Flagge wir hier falten, veranstaltet werden sollten. ich find die Idee eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
Der Aspekt, dass ich hier im Team falte hat folgende Seiten: 
1. ich helfe aktiv bei der Forschung 
2. ich bringe mich und das Team weiter in der Highscore (Hey, der Ehrgeiz, geweckt durch Konkurrenz, ist nicht zu vernachlässigen... Hamartia, ich krieg dich noch ein!!! *rofl*)
3. Ich mache im Prinzip Werbung für PCGH. Sei es mündlich oder durch T-Shirts oder sosntwie.

Und beim 3. Punkt Frage ich mich, was macht PCGH für mich? Natürlich könnte ich einfach ohne Team weiter falten. Dem Projekt des Fodling@Home ist immer noch geholfen. Aber eine Symbiose zwischen Baum (hier PCGH) und Pilzen (wir, die vielen kleinen Falter) hat sich in der Natur schon bewährt und wäre auch hier sinnvoll. Momentan gleicht das ganze eher einem parasitären Verhältnis. Das könnte "man" ändern.

So, ich denke ich hab genug geschrieben erstmal. Vielleicht ist ja ein Ansatz realisierbar...

LG Knutowskie


----------



## Henninges (6. September 2010)

knutowskie schrieb:


> und beim 3. Punkt frage ich mich, was macht pcgh für mich? ... Momentan gleicht das ganze eher einem parasitären verhältnis. Das könnte "man" ändern.



sign !


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2010)

Also erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag hier - ich habe ihn im Quote gekürzt - empfehle aber jedem das Posting komplett zu lesen



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich falte immer noch 24/7.


 
.. was ich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich verdanke



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von mir aus: Wenn mir jemand etwas Geld geben würde, könnte hier schwuppdiwupp ein 2. Falter stehen. *usw*
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich viele solcher Fälle. Das Problem besteht nur darin, dass man eine Strategie braucht, um solche Sponsoren zu werben. *usw*
> 
> Die Suche kann jeder Falter, der in Not steckt, selbst betreiben, indem man Freunde und Bekannte überzeugt. Natürlich wäre es hier cool, wenn man die 2 Medien, mit denen wir hier zu tun haben, auch genutzt werden könnten. *usw*


 
Da sind ein paar interessante und bedenkenswerte Gedanken drin
Wir (hauptsächlich nfs und ich) haben durchaus auch schon über Sponsoring (allerdings Herstellerseitig) nachgedacht



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was von Wettbewerben gelesen, die seitens der Redaktion, unter deren Flagge wir hier falten, veranstaltet werden sollten. ich find die Idee eigentlich ziemlich gut.


 
Allerdings ist das bisher (leider) immer noch Theorie 



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Der Aspekt, dass ich hier im Team falte hat folgende Seiten:
> 1. ich helfe aktiv bei der Forschung
> 2. ich bringe mich und das Team weiter in der Highscore (Hey, der Ehrgeiz, geweckt durch Konkurrenz, ist nicht zu vernachlässigen... Hamartia, ich krieg dich noch ein!!! *rofl*)
> 3. Ich mache im Prinzip Werbung für PCGH. Sei es mündlich oder durch T-Shirts oder sonstwie.


 
Genau so ist es



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Und beim 3. Punkt Frage ich mich, was macht PCGH für mich? Natürlich könnte ich einfach ohne Team weiter falten. Dem Projekt des Fodling@Home ist immer noch geholfen. Aber eine Symbiose zwischen Baum (hier PCGH) und Pilzen (wir, die vielen kleinen Falter) hat sich in der Natur schon bewährt und wäre auch hier sinnvoll. Momentan gleicht das ganze eher einem parasitären Verhältnis. Das könnte "man" ändern.


 
Im Moment macht PCGH leider kaum etwas für uns
Ich selber habe schon einige Male darüber nachgedacht das Team zu verlassen - es aber *wegen euch* immer wieder unterlassen

Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten; man(n) muss nur wollen....


----------



## Knutowskie (7. September 2010)

Hey!
Danke für die Zustimmung. Ich denke, wir sollten weiter zusammenhalten. Vielleicht können wir auch was verändern? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, wenn ein Artikel über unser Anliegen erscheinen würde? 
Zum Beispiel so in der Art:

"Folding @ Home ist das und das... (kurze Erklärung mit Link zu mehr Infos)

Erreicht wurde dadurch schon dies und jenes... (Ganz wichtig! Mit sichtbaren Erfolgen zieht man mehr Leute ins Boot. ich persönlich bin da auch nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden)

Wenn du mithelfen willst, schnapp dir deinen Rechner und leg los...(Link zu einer Anleitung hier im Forum)
OPTIONAL: Wenn du in 4 Wochen immer noch dabei bist, bekommst du... *trommelwirbel* EIN EIS! (Halt irgend nen Wettbewerb um Neue zu ziehen)

Du hast keinen Rechner? 
Die Stromrechnung laesst dich nicht schlafen?
Deine Frau/Chefs/Freundin/Eltern wollen nicht, dass du mehr Zeit mit deinem Falter verbringst als mit Ihnen?
Dann kannst du die Forschung auf einem anderen Wege unterstützen!

Auch wenn du nur einen Euro im Monat übrig hast, kann damit vielen Menschen geholfen werden.

Werde noch heute Pate von einem armen hungrigen Falter. Hilf uns, damit wir helfen können. (na gut, das is bisssl überzogen und teilweise geklaut... ich finds trotzdem lustig)

usw.." 

Is halt nur so ne Idee. 
geil wäre auch so n Spot im Fernsehen/Youtube. Hatte a grade echt ne tolle Idee:
Am Anfang so ne Szene, wo ein alter kaputter Rechner so richtig in der Gosse steht. Am besten in so ner Seitengasse in nem Pappkarton. Dann so ne Traumblase, wie der Rechner von Proteinen träumt... Und plötzlich kommt einer aus dem Nichts und nimmt den Rechner in seine Arme(so richtig Dramatisch) und bringt ihn nach Hause in eine Folding@Home Farm. Der Rechner wird gepimpt und steht dann glänzend neben den anderen und faltet... Happy End!"

Geil wärs schon. Hat jemand ne Kamera?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. September 2010)

@Knutowskie

Dein Posting ist ja soweit nicht schlecht, bei einem Punkt musste ich leider kurz kichern
das ist zwar nicht meine art aber konnte es mir auch nicht verkneifen.



> Ich gehe mal von mir aus: Wenn mir jemand etwas Geld geben würde, könnte hier schwuppdiwupp ein 2. Falter stehen. usw



Das kannst höchstens erwarten von eingefleischten Faltern von allen anderen eher weniger
da sie keinen realen gegenwert dafür erhalten. Einige würden jetzt sagen doch da ja Forschungen
betrieben werden die uns wohlgemerkt irgendwann mal helfen könnten. 

Die Frage ist wann ? 
In 5, 10, 50 Jahren ?

Sorry ich hab ja gerne gefaltet aber ich würde sicherlich nicht jemanden Geld schenken wo ich kein
realen gegenwert erhalten würde in absehbarer Zeit. Hingegen solchen Leuten wie die
XDA-Devs die mir z.B. Android portieren schenke ich gerne Geld. So denken viele Menschen.

Was PCGH angeht muss ich sagen da ist die Luft raus würden nicht Artikel erscheinen die z.B. von
nfsgame sind käme davon garnichts mehr auf der Main aber haltet ruhig mal die Flagge weiter oben und macht Werbung für die Seite.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. September 2010)

moin moin,

da ich ja auch eher zu den falt faulen gehöre(126€ strom als auszubildender ist net shcön), wollte ich nur mal vorsichtig ankündigen das ihc mit etwas glück ne gtx470 vom kollegen zum falten überedet bekomme.
wenn der richtig zieht werde ich wohl auch mal wieder ne woche smp2 losziehen lassen, bin nämlich gespannt was eine gtx470 non oc und mein kleiner phenom 2 so gebacken bekommen an ppd.

mfg


----------



## Henninges (7. September 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> - Folding @ Home ist das und das...
> 
> - Erreicht wurde dadurch schon dies und jenes...
> 
> ...



warum nicht die ersten 4 punkte anstatt der ständig nervenden werbung am anfang der pcghx seite oder im forum auf der rechten seite, mal ein wenig flash für f@h ?

die idee mit dem spot finde ich auch recht amüsant...sowas sollte sich doch mit ein wenig geschick "drehen" lassen...brauch man dafür tatsächlich eine "richtige" cam ?
ich denke der grösste teil von uns besitzt eine digicam mit der sich schon gute ergebnisse aufnehmen lassen würden...

 für diese ideen !


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Was PCGH angeht muss ich sagen da ist die Luft raus würden nicht Artikel erscheinen die z.B. von
> nfsgame sind käme davon garnichts mehr auf der Main aber haltet ruhig mal die Flagge weiter oben und macht Werbung für die Seite.


In der aktuellen PCGH-Sonderausgabe (Extreme-Refresh) ist ein kleiner Abschnitt über Folding @ Home, zumindest sollte ich etwas über das Team schreiben (habe die Ausgabe gerade nicht hier ).


----------



## Knutowskie (7. September 2010)

@Fate T.H:
Eben genau das ist ja der Punkt. Man braucht sichtbare Erfolge. Schicksale, denen geholfen wurde oder zumindestens sowas hier:

Folding@Home macht Fortschritte auf der Suche nach Alzheimer-Medikament - folding@home

Und das muss passgenau an die Öffentlichkeit kommen.

@xXxatrush1987:
Versuche dranzubleiben meiner. Wenn wir alt sind und unsere mitentwickelten Medikamente essen, dann können wir uns freuen nicht alles jeden Tag neu zu entdecken...

@Henninges: 
Wo gibtsn hier Werbung auf der Seite? (Hab FF mit AdBlock plus )
Aber mit der digicam verwackelt das alles so. Die Farben sind auch nicht sooo schön undso. Hab hier in LE einen Kameraverleih gefunden, die könnten mir nen ordentliches Gerät fuer 35eus/tag leihen. Mal sehen obs noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.

und @nfsgame: Da muss ich doch glatt mal gucken wo und wanns die zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. September 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aber mit der digicam verwackelt das alles so. Die Farben sind auch nicht sooo schön undso. Hab hier in LE einen Kameraverleih gefunden, die könnten mir nen ordentliches Gerät fuer 35eus/tag leihen. Mal sehen obs noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


Die Idee mit der Traumblase ist absolut genial!
Ich hätte hier einen Mini-DV Camcorder. So ein paar Aufnahmen sind ja schnell gemacht. Dann könntet ihr drin herumblubbern.


----------



## Knutowskie (7. September 2010)

Wo genau kommst du denn her? Stadt des Löwen und des schlechten Fußballs... meinste Leipzig damit? Wäre ja cool. Hast du nen Stativ?


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2010)

Löwe und schlechter Fußball ist immernoch Braunschweig .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Löwe und schlechter Fußball ist immernoch Braunschweig .



Alle hier im Forum halten es immernoch für Leipzig .

Das ließe sich irgendwie bauen . Wie sollte der Rechner den aussehen?


----------



## Knutowskie (8. September 2010)

naja so ne olle graue kiste halt... So bissl dreckig und sichtbar kaputt.
Der wird ja später erst nach seiner "Rettung" schön gemacht.

Willst du das drehen? Ich kann schneiden undso.

Man könnte doch dann nen extra Fred aufmachen für. Oder?


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

Nen Fred gibts dafür glaub ich schon, hat der Forengiftzwerg glaub ich damals mal irgendwann aufgemacht.

@Master: Ich würde dir beim drehen behilflich sein, sobald ich wieder Mobil bin ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. September 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> naja so ne olle graue kiste halt... So bissl dreckig und sichtbar kaputt.
> Der wird ja später erst nach seiner "Rettung" schön gemacht.
> 
> Willst du das drehen? Ich kann schneiden undso.



So einen Kollegen hab ich auch noch da. Jap, ich/wir drehen das dann demnächst.
Ich muss das Gehäuse eh wieder flottmachen .
Weiß jemand woher ich so ein Knäuel bekomme, das in den Western immer während des Präriepanoramas durchs Bild rollt ?


----------



## Henninges (9. September 2010)

sagt mir bescheid wann die session starten soll...bin in jedem fall vor ort und geb meinen senf dazu...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> sagt mir bescheid wann die session starten soll...bin in jedem fall vor ort und geb meinen senf dazu...


Session O.o ?
Das ist doch eine Sache von ner halben Stunde Aufwand maximal! da wird es länger dauern die aufnahmen zu digitalisieren xD. Dazu muss hier nicht gleich alles Anreisen... aber ich mnöchte dich nicht auffalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dazu muss hier nicht gleich alles Anreisen...


 
Ok - ich komme *nicht *



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> aber ich möchte dich nicht auffalten.


 
 der war gut


----------



## Knutowskie (9. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher ich so ein Knäuel bekomme, das in den Western immer während des Präriepanoramas durchs Bild rollt ?



Hey!
Ich glaube das hieß tumbleweed. Bilder bei google oderso. Problem: Man bekommt es im Netz nicht zu kaufen. Hab grad ne Weile gesucht.

Zur Not selber basteln aus Karnickeldraht und Heu...

LG Knutowskie


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Fred gibts dafür glaub ich schon, hat der Forengiftzwerg glaub ich damals mal irgendwann aufgemacht.



?!?



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Master: Ich würde dir beim drehen behilflich sein, sobald ich wieder Mobil bin ...







Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aber mit der digicam verwackelt das alles so. Die Farben sind auch nicht  sooo schön undso. Hab hier in LE einen Kameraverleih gefunden, die  könnten mir nen ordentliches Gerät fuer 35eus/tag leihen. Mal sehen obs  noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.



auch eine "einfache Kompakte" reicht da. mein Canon IXUS 100is bspw. liefert 720p in sehr guter Qualität. Mit ruhiger Hand oder Stativ kommen da super Filme zustande. Wir haben selber schon ein Musikvideo damit gedreht.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Knutowskie (14. September 2010)

Hm. naja mit Stativ gehts schon. Aber ich drehs ja nun nicht, da es so aussah, dass The MoM das machen will. 

Vielleicht stirbt wenigstens der Fred hier nich einfach so wortlos weg...

Wie siehts aus The MoM? Brauchste ne Art Drehbuch?


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

Die Idee ist ja mal ewig  Viel Erfolg beim Drehen!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. September 2010)

Ich brauche nur Zeit^^. Die Schule fordert im Moment etwas mehr.
Ich habs zumindest im Kopf schon fertiggedreht .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2010)

Bevor allenfalls jemand wieder "off Topic" schreit weil es um's filmen geht
Es ist von mir so erwünscht und beschäftigt sich mit dem Verhindern vom Sterben der Falter


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bevor allenfalls jemand wieder "off Topic" schreit weil es um's fimen geht
> Es ist von mir so erwünscht und beschäftigt sich mit dem Verhindern vom Sterben der Falter



Hat noch jemand von euch den Link zu Deutsch -> Bumble / Bumble -> Deutsch gespeichert? Ich bräuchte den mal dringend.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand von euch den Link zu Deutsch -> Bumble / Bumble -> Deutsch gespeichert? Ich bräuchte den mal dringend.


 
 Sobald ich den Scherz verstehe werde ich lachen


----------



## pinna (15. September 2010)

Ich hab mal was gebastelt. Ist noch nicht fertig, bräuchte ein paar Ideen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon recht brauchbar . Texte fehlen noch und die Bild/Video-Größe muss ich noch anpassen.

Die Quali ist im Moment mit Absicht schlecht, damit ich mir beim wiederhochladen der neuen Versionen keinen Wolf lade.

Die Ursprungsversion ist 1080p 

http://www.sgaworld.net/downloads/fah.mp4

Meinungen, Feedbacks und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen!


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2010)

gefällt von der art her...


----------



## T0M@0 (15. September 2010)

ich würde die spiele weglassen... oder? Hat ja nicht viel mit folding zu tun


----------



## pinna (15. September 2010)

Ich finde doch, immerhin sind wir gamer. und das ist das, wofür wir unsere pcs eigentlich haben 

Ich würde noch Texte einfügen, wie z.B. Millionen Menschen leiden an Krebs. Doch die Forschung schreitet nicht so schnell voran wie wir es uns wünschen würden, deshalb stellen wir unsere rechenleistung zur verfügung um etwas zu verändern, usw


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2010)

Doch, gefällt - ist ein guter Ansatz


----------



## Knutowskie (16. September 2010)

Der Ansatz is gut und hat mich echt inspiriert. 
Jedoch bedenke bitte, dass jemand der noch nie was von F@H gehört hat angesprochen sein soll.
So jemand hat im worst-case gar keine Ahnung von der Materie.

Dazu ein paar konstruktive Gedanken von mir:
1.
Am Anfang folgende Frage: Bilderrechte? Eh du ein Haufen Arbeit da rein steckst und am ende jemand ankommt und meint, er sei da zu sehen und du musst das löschen. Und die Musik haste auch fein selber gemacht? wegen der Veröffentlichung... weeste doch, Deutschland - Rechtsstaat.

2.
Am Anfang So kurz schwarzes Bild mit Text a la: "Du willst was unternehmen gegen..."
Dann die Bilder abfahren.

3.
Die Bilder müssen beschriftet werden. Bei dem ersten, z.B. ganz groß: KREBS, Die Omi mit "ich will heim..." ALZHEIMER, (außerdem würde ich da schreiben: "Wo bin ich?") usw

4. 
Dann wieder Schwarzbild mit Text: "Du hast einen Computer?" Dann Bilder von allerlei PCs abfahren (Stell dir gerne diverse zur Verfügung, dafür könnte man hier gewiss gut was zusammenlegen)
Wichtig wäre mir, dass nicht nur Gamer angesprochen werden. Im Prinzip kann jeder noch so beschissener Rechner der läuft auch falten. Und wenns 50 PPD sind... Dem Projekt wäre geholfen. Außerdem: Wenn die Zielgruppe größer ist, kann das nur gut sein.

5.
Danach wieder Text: " Dann kannst du helfen! Mit einfachen Mitteln kannst du die Wissenschaft unterstützen, damit die Wissenschaft auch Wissen schafft. Ein kleines Programm kann vielleicht auch deine Lebensqualität steigern.  Folding @ Home! Falte mit, Forsche mit!"

Dann das Video mit dem Viewer, vielleicht ein etwas spektakuläreres Protein.
Bilder usw.

Am ende das Logo von F@H, ne URL und evtl email, wo man uns findet.

So Ende erstmal von mir. 

LG Knutowskie


----------



## pinna (17. September 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> 1.
> Am Anfang folgende Frage: Bilderrechte? Eh du ein Haufen Arbeit da rein steckst und am ende jemand ankommt und meint, er sei da zu sehen und du musst das löschen. Und die Musik haste auch fein selber gemacht? wegen der Veröffentlichung... weeste doch, Deutschland - Rechtsstaat.


Bilderrechte: Die von den Kranken habe ich nicht, die mit den PCs und LAN-Parties stammen von mir. Also rechtlich kein Problem. Auch die Ausschnitte aus den Spielen sind von mir aufgenommen.

Bei der Musik müsste man den Künstler noch um Erlaubnis fragen.


Knutowskie schrieb:


> 2.
> Am Anfang So kurz schwarzes Bild mit Text a la: "Du willst was unternehmen gegen..."
> Dann die Bilder abfahren.


Wäre ne gute Idee. Wie gesagt, es ist erst ein grober Entwurf 


Knutowskie schrieb:


> 3.
> Die Bilder müssen beschriftet werden. Bei dem ersten, z.B. ganz groß: KREBS, Die Omi mit "ich will heim..." ALZHEIMER, (außerdem würde ich da schreiben: "Wo bin ich?") usw


/sign


Knutowskie schrieb:


> 4.
> Dann wieder Schwarzbild mit Text: "Du hast einen Computer?" Dann Bilder von allerlei PCs abfahren (Stell dir gerne diverse zur Verfügung, dafür könnte man hier gewiss gut was zusammenlegen)
> Wichtig wäre mir, dass nicht nur Gamer angesprochen werden. Im Prinzip kann jeder noch so beschissener Rechner der läuft auch falten. Und wenns 50 PPD sind... Dem Projekt wäre geholfen. Außerdem: Wenn die Zielgruppe größer ist, kann das nur gut sein.


Klasse Idee!


Knutowskie schrieb:


> 5.
> Danach wieder Text: " Dann kannst du helfen! Mit einfachen Mitteln kannst du die Wissenschaft unterstützen, damit die Wissenschaft auch Wissen schafft. Ein kleines Programm kann vielleicht auch deine Lebensqualität steigern.  Folding @ Home! Falte mit, Forsche mit!"
> 
> Dann das Video mit dem Viewer, vielleicht ein etwas spektakuläreres Protein.
> ...



Es ist gut wenn mehrere Ideen kommen.

Ich kopiere diesen Post auch in den Video-Thread


----------



## T0M@0 (17. September 2010)

pinna schrieb:


> Ich finde doch, immerhin sind wir gamer. und das ist das, wofür wir unsere pcs eigentlich haben
> 
> Ich würde noch Texte einfügen, wie z.B. Millionen Menschen leiden an Krebs. Doch die Forschung schreitet nicht so schnell voran wie wir es uns wünschen würden, deshalb stellen wir unsere rechenleistung zur verfügung um etwas zu verändern, usw



Die meisten von uns werden wohl auch mal was apielen, aber es gibt auch genügend menschen die falten aber nicht spielen.... Es müssen ja keine gamer sein, die wor mit dem video "anlocken"


----------



## pinna (17. September 2010)

Auch wieder wahr


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2010)

Also eigentlich hat Henni diesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...3-aufwaermthread-video-fuer-folding-home.html geschaffen damit *dort* ganz dezidiert über das Projekt geschrieben werden kann
*spoiler* Ich lege es euch wärmstens ans Herz dort zu posten *spoiler*


----------



## Knutowskie (17. September 2010)

ok


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2010)

Wollte nun ins Bettchen, doch was muss ich eben bemerken: http://171.64.65.56 ist im Moment nicht am Netz -.-'.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wollte nun ins Bettchen, doch was muss ich eben bemerken: http://171.64.65.56 ist im Moment nicht am Netz -.-'.


 
Und deshalb sterben die Falter?? 

Btw. er ist wieder *OK*


----------



## _Snaker_ (18. September 2010)

ich war früher mit meiner GTX 260 auch immer fleißig dabei, nur bin ich schon seit knapp einem jahr mit ner ATI 5870. Darum fallte ich z.b. nicht mehr, weil die PPD Ausbeute einfach immernoch extrem bescheiden ist, selbst nach einem Jahr hat sich nichts geändert an dem Treiber für ATIs -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2010)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> ... mit ner ATI 5870. Darum falte ich z.b. nicht mehr, weil die PPD Ausbeute einfach immer noch extrem bescheiden ist, selbst nach einem Jahr hat sich nichts geändert an dem Treiber für ATIs -.-


 
Ist leider so, ich hoffe mal wenn sich das dann (endlich) ändert bist du auch wieder dabei


----------



## Fate T.H (18. September 2010)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> ...weil die PPD Ausbeute einfach immernoch extrem bescheiden ist, selbst nach einem Jahr hat sich nichts geändert an dem Treiber für ATIs -.-



Ähm warum schiebt man eigentlich die unfähigkeit von Stanford auf die Seite vom AMD ?


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

So, ich werde meinen X4 940 auch mal wieder etwas falten lassen lassen.

Der SMP2-Client sollte ja nicht allzu viel Strom ziehen, oder?
Und da der Rechner locker 18 Stunden am Tag läuft, davon eigentlich nur Idle, lohnt es sich vllt.

Wie hieß denn nochmal das Tool, mit dem man sich das alles komfortabel angucken konnte? Also wie viele PPD etc.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Hieß HFM.NET.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Hatte Fahmon im Kopf.

In wieweit ist das andere besser? Und WTF, wie richtet man das ein?

Außerdem ist der SMP2 Client nach 10-15 Minuten noch bei 0%....

Edit: Eingerichtet hab ich das jetzt, aber zeigt nen gelben Status und noch immer 0%. Als würde er gar nicht arbeiten.

GPU-Client hab ich doch auch eingerichtet bekommen....

Edit2: So, jetzt ist er bei 01%, Status noch immer gelb. PPD 191 
Kann das daran liegen, das ich big genommen habe?


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Grün wirds erst nach 3%. Fahmon wird nichtmehr weiterentwickelt, zu HFM.NET gibts nen HowTo (Sufu).
Wenn ich dir das ganze einrichten soll sag bescheid (PM).


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Glaube der SMP2 Client ist mir zu lahm und werd doch die GTX 275 falten lassen, bzw. beide.

Hab jetzt den GPU-Clienten installiert und laufen, ist jetzt schon bei 4%^^
8.180 PPD hört sich wesentlich netter an als 191

Was ist beim SMP-Clienten eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen normal und big?


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Big-WUs sind für Systeme mit Acht oder mehr Kernen, auf Vier- oder Sechskernern laufen die nicht oder schaffen keine Deadline.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Na toll, also löschen und mit normaler nochmal anfangen^^ Wobei, ist jetzt schon bei 3%, meinste das kann ich einmal durchlaufen lassen oder wäre neustarten sinnvoller?

Ach ja, und wie kann ich die PPD des X4 steigern? 190 lohnen ja nunmal gar nicht.

Die GPU geht ja jetzt hut ab, Auslastung bei 94-96% etwa, aber das Grafikspeicher ist kaum genutzt. Sind bloß 511 von 1792 in Nutzung. Kann ich da noch irgendwas einstellen, das ich aufgrund des vielen Grakaspeichers mehr PPD bekomme?

Edit: Ach ja, muss bei HFM.net der Chiptakt oder der Shadertakt rein? Sicher der Chiptakt, oder?
Edit2: So, SMP2 mit normal neugestartet^^


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

190 ist mit Sicherheit nen Auslesefehler. Bei den Grakas gehört der Shadertakt rein.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Ne, eben nicht.
Habs jetzt mit normal laufen, da ist er bei 172,9
Oder hab ich einfach ne blöde WU erwischt? Laut unitinfo ProtoMol p10013, und da steht was von 126,25 Credits.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Das ist keine SMP-Unit.
Les dir das HowTo nochmal durch.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. September 2010)

Ich hab das auch schonmal bemerkt, dass AMD nicht wirklich viel PPD bringt. Auch nen X4 mit ca 200PPD. Aber was will man da machen, wenn eine ähnliche CPU von Intel einfach mal 6k abwirft...  AMD einfach vor der Tür lassen, wenn man effektiv falten will. Wenn du 2 GTX 275 hast, lass einfach die beiden falten und gib denen viel CPU. Dann werfen die gut ab und deine CPU kann das schön in Ruhe verwalten.

LG Knutowskie


----------



## T0M@0 (19. September 2010)

Kein plan was fuer einen x4 du hast (ich schaetze der hat weniger als 500mhz) bei einem phenom x4 955 kann man mit bonus zwischen 4000 und 6000ppd erwarten.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

X4 940 mit 4x 3GHz. Hoffentlich kann nfsgame mir morgen/nachher mal helfen, irgendwas hab ich offenbar falsch eingestellt...

Edit: Hab jetzt einfach mal nen Screen gemacht. Vllt. kann ja jemand erkennen, warum der X4 so lahm ist.

Edit2: 

--- Opening Log file [September 18 14:29:35 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files\SMP\FAH6.30-win32-SMP
Executable: C:\Program Files\SMP\FAH6.30-win32-SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[14:29:35] Configuring Folding@Home...


[14:33:42] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:33:42] - User name: nyso (Team 70335)
[14:33:42] - User ID: *******
[14:33:42] - Machine ID: 1
[14:33:42] 
[14:33:42] Work directory not found. Creating...
[14:33:42] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[14:33:42] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:33:42] Cleaning up work directory
[14:33:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:33:42] Passkey found
[14:33:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:33:43] - Successful: assigned to**********
[14:33:43] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:33:43] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:34:06] + Closed connections
[14:34:06] 
[14:34:06] + Processing work unit
[14:34:06] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:34:06] Core not found.
[14:34:06] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[14:34:06] - Attempting to download new core...
[14:34:06] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:34:07] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[14:34:08] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[14:34:09] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[14:34:09] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[14:34:10] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[14:34:11] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[14:34:11] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[14:34:12] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[14:34:13] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[14:34:13] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[14:34:14] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[14:34:15] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[14:34:15] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[14:34:16] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[14:34:17] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[14:34:18] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[14:34:18] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[14:34:19] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[14:34:20] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[14:34:21] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[14:34:21] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[14:34:22] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[14:34:22] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[14:34:24] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[14:34:24] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[14:34:25] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[14:34:26] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[14:34:27] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[14:34:28] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[14:34:29] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[14:34:30] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[14:34:31] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[14:34:32] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[14:34:32] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[14:34:33] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[14:34:34] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[14:34:34] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[14:34:35] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[14:34:36] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[14:34:36] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[14:34:37] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[14:34:37] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[14:34:38] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[14:34:38] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[14:34:39] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[14:34:39] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[14:34:40] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[14:34:40] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[14:34:40] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[14:34:41] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[14:34:42] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[14:34:42] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[14:34:42] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[14:34:43] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[14:34:44] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[14:34:44] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[14:34:46] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[14:34:46] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[14:34:47] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[14:34:48] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[14:34:48] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[14:34:49] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[14:34:50] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[14:34:50] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[14:34:51] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[14:34:51] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[14:34:52] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[14:34:52] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[14:34:53] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[14:34:53] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[14:34:54] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[14:34:55] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[14:34:56] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[14:34:56] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[14:34:57] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[14:34:57] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[14:34:58] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[14:34:58] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[14:34:59] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[14:34:59] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[14:34:59] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:00] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:01] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:02] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:03] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:03] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:04] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:04] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:05] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:05] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:06] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:06] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:07] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:07] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:08] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:08] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:08] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:09] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:09] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:09] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:09] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:10] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:10] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:10] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:11] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:11] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:11] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:12] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:12] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:12] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:13] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:13] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:14] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:15] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:15] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:16] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:16] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:17] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:17] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:18] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:18] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:19] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:19] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:19] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:20] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:20] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:20] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:20] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:21] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:21] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:21] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:21] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:22] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:23] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:24] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:24] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:24] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:24] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:24] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:25] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:25] + 1566720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:25] + 1576960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:25] + 1587200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:25] + 1597440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:26] + 1607680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:26] + 1617920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:26] + 1628160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:27] + 1638400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:27] + 1648640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:28] + 1658880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:28] + 1669120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:28] + 1679360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:28] + 1689600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:29] + 1699840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:29] + 1710080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:29] + 1720320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:29] + 1730560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:30] + 1740800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:30] + 1751040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:30] + 1761280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:31] + 1771520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:31] + 1781760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:31] + 1792000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:32] + 1802240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:32] + 1812480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:32] + 1822720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:33] + 1832960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:33] + 1843200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:33] + 1853440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:34] + 1863680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:34] + 1873920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:34] + 1884160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:35] + 1894400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:35] + 1904640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:36] + 1914880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:37] + 1925120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:38] + 1935360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:38] + 1945600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:39] + 1955840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:39] + 1966080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:40] + 1976320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:40] + 1986560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:41] + 1996800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:42] + 2007040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:43] + 2017280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:44] + 2027520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:44] + 2037760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:45] + 2048000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:45] + 2058240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:46] + 2068480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:47] + 2078720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:47] + 2088960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:47] + 2099200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:47] + 2109440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:48] + 2119680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:48] + 2129920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:48] + 2140160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:49] + 2150400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:49] + 2160640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:50] + 2170880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:50] + 2181120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:50] + 2191360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:50] + 2201600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:51] + 2211840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:51] + 2222080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:51] + 2232320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:51] + 2242560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:52] + 2252800 bytes downloaded
[14:35:52] + 2263040 bytes downloaded
[14:35:53] + 2273280 bytes downloaded
[14:35:53] + 2283520 bytes downloaded
[14:35:53] + 2293760 bytes downloaded
[14:35:54] + 2304000 bytes downloaded
[14:35:54] + 2314240 bytes downloaded
[14:35:54] + 2324480 bytes downloaded
[14:35:55] + 2334720 bytes downloaded
[14:35:55] + 2344960 bytes downloaded
[14:35:56] + 2355200 bytes downloaded
[14:35:56] + 2365440 bytes downloaded
[14:35:56] + 2375680 bytes downloaded
[14:35:56] + 2385920 bytes downloaded
[14:35:57] + 2396160 bytes downloaded
[14:35:57] + 2406400 bytes downloaded
[14:35:57] + 2416640 bytes downloaded
[14:35:57] + 2426880 bytes downloaded
[14:35:57] + 2437120 bytes downloaded
[14:35:58] + 2447360 bytes downloaded
[14:35:58] + 2457600 bytes downloaded
[14:35:58] + 2467840 bytes downloaded
[14:35:59] + 2478080 bytes downloaded
[14:35:59] + 2488320 bytes downloaded
[14:35:59] + 2498560 bytes downloaded
[14:35:59] + 2508800 bytes downloaded
[14:36:00] + 2519040 bytes downloaded
[14:36:00] + 2529280 bytes downloaded
[14:36:00] + 2539520 bytes downloaded
[14:36:01] + 2549760 bytes downloaded
[14:36:01] + 2560000 bytes downloaded
[14:36:01] + 2570240 bytes downloaded
[14:36:02] + 2580480 bytes downloaded
[14:36:02] + 2590720 bytes downloaded
[14:36:02] + 2600960 bytes downloaded
[14:36:02] + 2611200 bytes downloaded
[14:36:03] + 2621440 bytes downloaded
[14:36:03] + 2631680 bytes downloaded
[14:36:04] + 2641920 bytes downloaded
[14:36:04] + 2652160 bytes downloaded
[14:36:05] + 2662400 bytes downloaded
[14:36:06] + 2672640 bytes downloaded
[14:36:06] + 2682880 bytes downloaded
[14:36:06] + 2693120 bytes downloaded
[14:36:07] + 2703360 bytes downloaded
[14:36:08] + 2711113 bytes downloaded
[14:36:08] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[14:36:08] Signature is VALID
[14:36:08] 
[14:36:08] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[14:36:09] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (9325056 bytes) successfully
[14:36:14] + Core successfully engaged
[14:36:20] 
[14:36:20] + Processing work unit
[14:36:20] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:36:20] Core found.
[14:36:20] Working on queue slot 01 [September 18 14:36:20 UTC]
[14:36:20] + Working ...
[14:36:20] 
[14:36:20] *------------------------------*
[14:36:20] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:36:20] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[14:36:20] 
[14:36:20] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:36:20] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[14:36:20] - Not checking prior termination.
[14:36:20] - Expanded 609281 -> 1404481 (decompressed 230.5 percent)
[14:36:20] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=609281 data_size=1404481, decompressed_data_size=1404481 diff=0
[14:36:20] - Digital signature verified
[14:36:20] 
[14:36:20] Project: 6701 (Run 28, Clone 47, Gen 0)
[14:36:20] 
[14:36:20] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:36:20] Entering M.D.
[14:36:26] Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps  (0%)
[15:09:20] Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps  (1%)
[15:42:06] Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps  (2%)
[16:15:06] Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps  (3%)
[16:49:00] Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps  (4%)
[17:21:49] Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps  (5%)
[17:55:59] Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps  (6%)
[18:29:49] Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps  (7%)
[19:02:29] Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps  (8%)
[19:34:37] Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps  (9%)
[20:07:31] Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps  (10%)
[20:39:32] Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps  (11%)
[21:07:16] Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps  (12%)
[21:34:00] Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps  (13%)
[22:03:08] Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps  (14%)
[22:30:06] Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps  (15%)
[22:56:41] Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps  (16%)
[23:23:07] Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps  (17%)
[23:48:31] Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps  (18%)
[00:14:44] Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps  (19%)
[00:45:00] Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps  (20%)


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Ich seh grad, dass es einen High Performance Clienten für die CPU gibt. Sollte ich lieber den nehmen?
V6 Beta SMP2/CPU clients

Edit: Seh grad, dass ich genau den schon am Laufen habe. Von High Performance bin ich aber wohl weit entfernt....

Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2010)

Ich sehe den Fehler iwie grad nicht
Aber du hast recht - etwas ist noch nicht im Lot

Im Moment faltet mein Athlon II X4 640 auch gerade eine 6701 - mit einer Frametime von gut 16 Minuten
Natürlich, du könntest noch übertakten aber das ist hier nicht die Lösung

Btw1: deine 275er faltet perfekt (etwas "warm", aber ok)
Btw2: eigentlich ist das hier nicht ganz der richtige Thread - eigentlich 

Ich "hirne" mal noch etwas


----------

